# Turning the lights back on



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello fellow garden gnomes! It's been a while since my electric bills were abnormal, and, since no responsible carbon footprint can last, it's time for some melt-your-romex-level draw!

Well... maybe not quite THAT much.
 : ) 

I have been gardening indoors for close to two decades but took a hiatus for a few years. Two jobs plus an apprecticeship/night school takes a toll on Plant Time but it all paid off and my one job now keeps me comfortably busy with a few hours here and there to grow some devil's lettuce, which is my favorite vegetable (avocadoes aren't vegetables, or it would be a close race). 

I'm going into this with two goals:
1) rebuild my genetics collection
2) have fun!

I'll be running this as a pretty detailed grow log from seed to harvest, using simple methods. When I crop hard, my weapon of choice is containerized hydroton ebb n flow, but I am trying to find good mothers at this point, and I tend to keep moms in dirt, so that is where we shall begin.

Just one request, I'm trying to keep this thread on track and compact. Questions are very very welcome! I look forward to discussing topics that come up. But I know that there can occasionally be a tendency to hijack with long (sometimes cut-n-paste) monologues and if I can request that we try to avoid those... it would be much appreciated. I've been around the block and worked as a consultant to other growers and truly enjoy growing, and if you have quick tips, advice, all that jazz.... cool beans, but a three page manifesto about how I can improve my technique by checking out your for-profit website... just pm me lol. I hope this does not come off in the wrong way; I've just seen it all before and its exhaustimg to wade through. I love interacting with the online amateur (key word: amateur meaning in it for the love <3) grow community and cut my teeth at canncom, which has since gone the way of the dodo, but taught me so much and that was 100% because of great conversation!

This will hopefully the longest wall of text on this post lol... I sincerely hope y'all find it entertaining, at the very least! Oh and there might be some random food porn/recipes mixed in ...but sue me.

Let's get growing!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

Setting up shop

I have a nice little walk in closet in a semi-walkup attic, crouch on the stairs, or hit your head on the ceiling. It has always been a cozy little veg room and lab, but unusable during the worst part of July without some major construction on the climate control end of things.

Gear:
4 bulb t5 fluoro
MH400
2 el cheapo led panels that I haven't been able to get the lingering sweatshop odor out of
Couple fans , big one for the plants and little one for the sucker who has to tend them

All that other stuff n junk: washing machine drain pan to prevent another drywall disaster ( cautionary tale for a long winter's night, tell ya later), comfy perch, bunch of expired fertilizer I drug outta the cellar, water testing and pruning tools,  the usual.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

Now for the beans. Mah beeeeanns!!!

I'm starting with Sweet Cindy from the venerable Bushy Old Grower who is a true pioneer of indoor growing for the average person. Ive grown and loved several of his classic strains; the 2000s versions of BlueMoonRocks, Sour Bubble, Bogglegum, and a couple others. The Sweet Cindy drew me because I have grown Sweet Tooth#3 (strong plant, not the most interesting flavor, but overall rewarding) and the clone-only original C99 (tasty as all heck but the stems... like toothpicks, but too weak to even pick your teeth with!) 

I scored a fresh pack from GTA mere DAYS before the USPS moratorium on international money orders to Canada went into effect. 10 day total turnaround, very solid. 

Seeds are in a plastic snap case with 2 layers of premium paper towels, a sprinkle of water, seeds spread out (if one goes bad I don't want it to spread), another layer of paper towels pressed on top, closed, and stuck somewhere warmish.  I'm putting them on a shelf above a lamp where I know it will be hospitable.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide mixed with the water will help prevent molds and fungi from starting


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

There's no starting concentration (35% industrial? 5% drug store?) of the peroxide or a dilution rate (teaspoon per what volume?).A teaspoon of industrial h2o2 plus a teaspoon of water will kill them; a teaspoon of drugstore in a pint glass of water is a safe ratio... I've never had issues though. Clean hands, clean container,  in the dirt the moment a tail peeks out.
 Imho, the biggest risk factor is cold temps which slow them down and they lose the race against time, where mold is virtually inevitable, given long enough


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

5% of H2O2 teaspoon to cup of water
heating pad set on low with a towel in between pad and beans


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

Yup. That's something I'd do if I don't see tails in a couple days, for sure, plus cleaning the containers and putting in fresh paper towels.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

My heat source for this project is a table lamp with a low wattage cfl in it, a piece of card to balance the container and block light,  and a folded bandana. Fancy.


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

that'll work


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

It always has ; ) this ain't my first rodeo. Yee haw!


----------



## umbra (Sep 5, 2019)

Didn't think it was, but … new stuff, different spin, things change


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm a luddite, as you will come to find out. Technology is great but sometimes ya can't improve much on the classics. Your bike museum is a testament to that !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 6, 2019)

You might want to look into leak detectors if you do hydro on an upper floor.  They are quite inexpensive and can alert you at the first sign of water.  I do like the washing machine drain pan idea, but it may not be big enough to contain a large leak.  If you own your home, a washing machine pan drain can be plumbed to the outside, like a water heater  T & P valve or to an appropriate drain.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 6, 2019)

For sure. When I switch back to hydro I'll be installing secondary containment with a float switch to discharge out the window. What a mess that was!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 8, 2019)

Well THAT escalated fast... between Friday night (48hours) when the cracks appeared to this morning (3 -1/3 days) some of the taproots shot out to the OH $&*#! level. I had to work all day and then straight to  a cookout and really should have taken a detour home to plant in between. 
This is much more taproot than you want to come out before planting!
Taproots are extremely brittle and can snap off easily, killing the whole thing.  
I set up some clean nursery cells with foxfarm light warrior seed mix, pre-wet it, tamped it down, poked holes,  and GENTLY PLACED the seeds taproot down in them, then scattered some loose mix over them, not pressing down, and watered-in with a squeeze bottle. Just room temperature tap water, nothing added.
Now they are on a proper seedling heat mat. No dome. I don't use them for seed starting due to risk of fungal/bacterial attack. 
The one pic holding the seed shows the point where a root has begun to emerge and this is a perfect time to plant. You can just see the tip starting,  and it's easier to handle without damage.
I chose light warrior (technically a soilless mix) for texture and added mycorrhizae. With long taproots its tough to get them inserted in grow plugs without breakage. This is a safe mix since I let them go too long.
Ok now we wait, and yeah I'm gonna go fix my manicure now to pass the time, it's a mess : )


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 9, 2019)

Came home to some nice lil sprouties. Most of them are still wearing their hats, which I learned many years ago not to mess with.
Cheap LED lights for now, since my T5 is pretty warm and I don't want to risk the soil surface drying out too much while I'm at work. As soon as they're a little better established I'll put them under it. At this rate, I'm guessing that will happen within the next couple of days.

The heat mat is a vintage NGW unit that I yanked out of a jumbled bin of garden detritus down cellar. Still works like a charms. Those things were indestructible. It's thicker and rubbery -er than the comparable hydrofarm version and can take some abuse.

I had 13/14 seeds fully germinate before planting, and the last one was puffed enough that I tossed it in a pot too. So I think we're going to see 100% from this batch o beans. Go, BOG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2019)

Looking good!  The strain sounds great.  I have a special place in my heart for C99.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Not much to report this morning, hats are off the ones that came up, but ive got a couple that haven't emerged from the dirt yet. Hopefully they didn't dry out, and are just pokey. The others are looking great and in some cases already have a set of true leaves.
So while I'm waiting... tested the MH400 and it's not getting to full brightness. I know the bulb is old, so I went to buy just a new bulb and came home with a new gently used switchable ballast and an almost new bulb for 20 bucks for the set. And 4 sacks of my favorite medium, canna bio plus soilless mix. So fluffy!


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

We have reached the one week mark. They went under t5s this afternoon, with a big fan blowing near, but not on, them. It's moving air but not a hurricane yet since they're tender and a couple haven't broken dirt yet. Still hoping, but I'm afraid my 10 hour work days were a couple hours too long between waterings. Light Warrior is light, as advertised. Shoot.
So this is where we're at:


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

So, I know I promised (read= threatened) food pr0n so here we go, since waiting for grass to grow is like watching paint dry, and vis a versa.
Super duper challah French toast!
4 slices stale challah, or if you can get polish eggy bread that's good too.
3 eggs
1/4c half n half
Pinch each cinnamon, nutmeg, sugar, salt, and black pepper. Yes pepper, trust me
Whisk.
Cook some bacon, set aside, drain but don't clean the  iron skillet. You used an iron skillet, right?
Add a tablespoon butter to the bacon residue. Leave it on low heat like how you cook bacon gently.
Quickly dredge 2 slices challah and toss them in the bacon butter blackened bits of whatnot mix, flip when dark gold.
Repeat . The batter is good for 4-6 slices.
Serve with dark maple syrup and if you feel fancy make some sides:
Strawberry sauce-
A cup of chopped strawberries, 2tbsp each sugar, lemon juice, and brandy, cook on super low 10 mins, turn off, add another splash of brandy while still hot, black pepper also recommended in this.
Leftover batter crepes- whatever is left over from the French toast dredge, eyeball it and whisk in half its volume white flour. This happens to be a conventional crepe batter. Pour it on the hot dirty skillet,  swirl to coat evenly, flip once with a cake icing knife, eat for dessert.
Yay breakfast for dinner.


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

yum


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a Portuguese bread that would be great for this too but I have only ever found it sold as flat little things that look like a yellow English muffin, and once as grinder rolls at some random pizza place by the southernmost cape cod bridge, which was ah maz ing, best cheese steak grinder ever, sorry Philly you gotta up your bread game, competition just got real; anyone can crack a can of velveeta, but the South Shore bakes old world bread. : )


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

I'm from Philly, lol. Well South Jersey. Del Bruno bread and rolls rocks. None of that cheese whiz, that's Jim's Steaks on South Street.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Sounds about right, I've had the Tourist Cheesesteak lol my bro lived in center city for years so south street squeeze cheese definitely happened.


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

Gino's uses real cheese but the grease is a bit too much. Tony Luke's is the place.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Pretty sure it's Santoros Pizza in Wareham ma,  it was dark, I was hungry, I was dragging a new 16 foot boat trailer home, not many places to park it, think that was the place with the crazy cheesesteak.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 11, 2019)

umbra said:


> I'm from Philly, lol. Well South Jersey. Del Bruno bread and rolls rocks. None of that cheese whiz, that's Jim's Steaks on South Street.


send me a meatball grindaa to the tarheel, im good for it guy!!


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

LOL, Carrboro, NC


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

You know, a co2 tank on a solenoid is a much easier way to juice your flower room lolollllll


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

My flower room is a bit too big for a bottle setup.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

You're killing me


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 11, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Pretty sure it's Santoros Pizza in Wareham ma,  it was dark, I was hungry, I was dragging a new 16 foot boat trailer home, not many places to park it, think that was the place with the crazy cheesesteak.


use to get pizza in leomister ma back in early 2000's lot better than what we got back south!


----------



## umbra (Sep 11, 2019)

lol, snorted coffee out my nose


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

The only thing you can get in leominstah these days is crabs


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 11, 2019)

dont need no crabs,..thay worse than spider mites i hear...lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 11, 2019)

Just keep your windows rolled up on rt2


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2019)

My wife has family living in Leh-min-stah . My mother-in-law has a house in Fitchburg. My son has a house that borders on Gahd-nah. The un-holy trinity of central Mass towns...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 12, 2019)

Nothing but deckahs n dunkies. 
Fun fact,  dunkin donuts began there, brothers split the business into dunkin donuts and Mister donut, the last of which (across from what's now the Gardner Ocean state job lot) hung on into the new millennium before finally shutting down for good. Too bad, the donuts were better.
And guess what it is now? Because, of course it is


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dunkin’ iced coffee, regulah(which I wasn’t aware meant cream and sugar until I moved to the area) is my go to drink. Beats the pants off of Starbucks. I have seen Mr Donuts but never tried them. I am not a donut guy anyway. Just iced coffee even in the wintah. The only better iced coffee is from Donut Kitchen in Holden which is Vietnamese iced coffee which is like coffee cream candy but you will go into a diabetic coma if you have it too frequently...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 12, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> The only better iced coffee is from Donut Kitchen in Holden which is Vietnamese iced coffee which is like coffee cream candy but you will go into a diabetic coma if you have it too frequently...


Sound analogous to Thai iced tea which is sinfully delicious. Condensed milk?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2019)

I had some iced coffee at a Vietnamese restaurant in the Woo years back where that was their secret ingredient so I am guessing they go the same route. They also have the greasiest(read delicious) breakfast sandwiches ever with real eggs and a good Portuguese roll...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 12, 2019)

My favorite food spot in the Woo is that little Ghanaian place you can see from 290 but can't GET to, nor park at after shift change at the hospital, half the customers show up in scrubs for takeaway, fresh off work. Anokye krom. Try the Tilapia with kenkey and blow your mind spicy sh*to sauce. Mmmm. Gotta love Worcester, roads laid out like a sadistic joke played on innocent commuters...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 12, 2019)

Kelley Square is under major construction for a new PawSox stadium so traffic will be more infuriating for the foreseeable future. Whether or not it gets fixed remains to be seen.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 17, 2019)

Well, it's been a quiet week in lake wobegon...
Seedlings at this age are pretty boring. The little palm trees are on their second set of true leaves, and there are roots poking out some cells. This is cool; it doesn't bother me to see the green part just chilling if I know a good solid rootball is forming under that dirt. I'm not getting any bolting. The tallest is about an inch and a half, and the internodal distance above the seed leaves is... nonexistent.  
The seed leaves are starting to yellow, as they are pulling stored nutrients back for recycling, so I'm going to give them their first light feeding.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok. I'm going through this step by step of how I make a feeding solution, with pics of each step.
I'm using botanicare power flower for this stage. Whaaaat?! But it's a flower fert! Yup it sure is, but there's no better way to scorch seedlings than to give them a big blast of nitrogen in their first meal. The roots and immune defenses need phosphorous and potassium right now, and this is a low nitrogen urea free fertilizer.  Urea is the stuff in superthrive and I've seen countless rookies kill their young plants with it. Its VERY available. Be warned.
I'm mixing it at a quarter strength, pH adjusting it to 6.8, and watering to runoff for the first time.
Step 1, checking my tap water. It's holding at 100ppm so I'm not adding minerals. It's fine. And I checked my meter first. It could use a calibration but it's less than 10% off and takes a wonky cal solution that I haven't made yet so screw it. My truncheons are reading even worse. Ugh.
Step 2, adding my 2ml/L. Party trick: write down the dilutions in whatever units you're going to use right on the bottle. Saves a trip to the calculator. Yay, metric.
Step 3, check the pH.  Oops it's low, let's bring it up. That's better.
Step 4, water, check fans, distance to light, put your hand at the plants' level for a heat check, take a bedtime puff, and tuck them in for the night.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2019)

I like the party trick. Good tip I will put in my bag o’tricks. I use 2 liter bottles for water storage because I filter and find myself doing math too early in the morning frequently converting tbsps/gal to ml/liter and multiplying by 2 unless I am using my sprayer which has gallon markings. The struggle is real. Thx.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 17, 2019)

"In metric, one milliliter of water occupies one cubic centimeter, weighs one gram, and requires one calorie of energy to heat up by one degree centigrade—which is 1 percent of the difference between its freezing point and its boiling point. An amount of hydrogen weighing the same amount has exactly one mole of atoms in it. Whereas in the American system, the answer to ‘How much energy does it take to boil a room-temperature gallon of water?’ is ‘Go feck yourself,’ because you can’t directly relate any of those quantities." -josh bazell

Words to live by : )


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2019)

LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2019)

Kind of analogous to roads in New England cities like Boston compared to say Phoenix. The metric system was devised to make different measurement systems work together. Our hodge-lodge English system is a rats nest of snarled doo doo. I drove around for close to an hour trying to get to the Orpheum in the 80’s when I could see it but all the roads were one way and led away from it(because roads were old ox cart paths paved over) but Phoenix is a grid system designed by planners.


----------



## Devile (Sep 18, 2019)

These girls are too small to be seen clearly, keep updated , good luck


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

I can see them just fine lol. Is your screen resolution ok? Here, I got you a new computer. You're welcome : )

Also they are not feminized seeds so we won't know for another month or two. I'll certainly try to remember yo add some grow updates in between our delightful tangents ...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

I have 2 of those in my attic. I hear folks make hipster fish tanks out of them now...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

I hear folks made hipster bongs out of them in the 00s... : )
I miss Dark Castles... that was a great game. Yeah I hit all the big ones: iic, iie (I miss green screens), se, classic, g4 (a beast for the time) 5300cs laptop (utter brick. Still works). Then i adulted. Now that i have to buy my own decks, its last-season clearance toshibas at the wholesale club, and my prized thrift store eeebook that I had to put one of the mini Linux os on so it could handle more than 16b encryption with its tiny brain lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 18, 2019)

geek...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

Lol
Still have a chest cold, clearly need more fishy spicy sauce on my eggs this morning,  clear out some boogers. Why does my autocorrect want to change that to 'gophers ' or 'bloggers'? Though I suppose the latter is actually synonymous in many cases...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

Doing something a little different from last germimation. Popping beans exactly the same, but instead of light warrior,  I'm going with canna bio terra, which is a fibrous mix of coco, white peat, and lime plus mycos. The bag I ripped open had a big white lump of the good soil fungus, the dirt equivalent to sourdough starter. Nice! 
I crumbled it up as best I could, seeds in same as before, light cover with media, heat mat, water in, blah blah. I have a humidity dome (read: cheap takeaway container) propped slightly open over the tray. There's a fan running nearby this time for the seedlings that are already going. And the 'heat mat' is actually the top surface of my t5 fixture. Pleasantly warm, just like beans like it.
These are some bagseeds I was given a few years ago with the promise of dankness. I consider all claims of DUDE THIS WAS THE BEST GRASS EVER AND OMG THERE WAS A SEED IN IT TREAT IT LIKE DAENARYS' FECKIN DRAGON EGGS with a grain of skepticism. No clue what they are, but I feel better about testing out my favorite media as starting mix, which is a new use for me, using less valuable beans.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi Stinky, just getting caught up... love thai ice tea, but i never get it. Maybe i will next time I go. I try to eat thai weekly. 
Sounds like a good plan on  trying it out on unknown seeds.  Mojo.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 18, 2019)

It's my guilty pleasure that I justify by telling myself I'll need to to counteract the hot curry! Painfully delicious, and the iced tea is the elixir. Worth a try for sure !


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 19, 2019)

Happy to report that the two bagseeds I planted in the canna dirt have already broken ground and the moisture level is holding much MUCH better than the foxfarm. A third showed a tail while I was at work,  so it got a new home too.
I already like this media for sprouts. No water worries. Can't believe it's been right under my nose all this time lol. I think we may have a winner.
Let's see what the critical first week of [artificial] sunshine brings.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 25, 2019)

Welp, what do ya do whilst waiting for the grass to grow? 
BAKE ALL THE THINGS!!!
Maximus the zucchini turned into a metric ton of loafs. 
I baked my beloved work bff a 65th birthday cake that is not a cheesecake for a change because he was supposed to retire this year and nope the CEO won't let him go without a fight so how about a heart healthy apple cake. Because we care. I mean, want to keep him around for another decade. Or something. Anyway, insert quip about an apple a day here. Seriously this dude is an engineer without a degree who was trained as a mechanic and then somehow became a wise old anodizer and has forgotten more about plating than most of us could hope to ever know. He's an absolute treasure,  and the best guy I know to raise a martini with. So yeah, birthday cake is going special delivery to his new lab in our sister plant by company van tomorrow in a cardboard box marked fragile, urgent, do not top load, all of it.  Shhh. Abuse of company resources n all that, shut up. 
Yay baked goods. Remind me to tell you about the Great Accidental Sicilian Ricotta Souffle Fiasco of 2018 sometime. Still cleaning residue off the oven roof. It was supposed to be just a cheesecake. Dare to dream...
Also. Those adorably self absorbed food blogger Instagram nutcakes are collectively snorting pixie stix if I am not mistaken; a 40 minute bake time for a standard springform pan packed with 50%v/v raw apples and wet dough does NOT bake to a clean toothpick in 40 minutes. Sorry, try harder. 1:20 and I got to wet crumb and said screw it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 25, 2019)

...and then I went upstairs.
The little cabbages haven't grown much. They've just gotten fatter and rootier. Still no stretch.
The seedling mix has gone sour, as evidenced by the rusty blotches on the first adult leaves. Time to repot.
Let's talk about supercropping!
Supercropping means different things to different people. In the cannabis world, it is used to describe a method by which strategic pinching off is used to promote side growth, often in anticipation of a sea of green or even screen of green (SOG and SCROG, respectively) flower cycle.
In the commercial greenhouse world, it's an entirely different concept. And that's the world I cut my teeth in: maximise ratio of exposed leaf surface to exposed soil surface at all stages of growth. Light hitting soil is wasted wattage. Pot up only to the minimum increment necessary to allow healthy root growth. Do it frequently. Let the plants tell you when they need a bigger apartment.
Nursery style supercropping depends upon having a range of pots in increments where each one is incrementally increasing soil volume of the last, and the canopy is allowed to grow almost solid before potting up.
I started with cells that hold about 8 cubic inches soil. Today I moved to pots that hold about 18.
Note in pics:
- low leaf spotting showing that the starting mix is sour
-down turned leaves and stunting showing heat stress (it has been near 90 here yikes) combined with root bound condition
- good root formation, roots starting to curl around the chines of the pot . This makes it easier to transplant without damage.
I have let the cells go fairly dry to allow the soil to shrink and release easily from each cell. New dirt goes in new pots. I'm using canna bio terra. Level is set so the seedling is submerged in dirt up to its seed leaves. Holding the cell upside down, gently grasp/support around stem as you poke the base of the cell until the rootball releases. Plant, backfill with more dirt, water in, done.
I like to plant so the original cube is a diamond in the new pot. It seems to encourage healthy root exploration.
The first watering was 2ml/L each canna aqua Vega  (yup sue me I used hydro juice on my dirt omg I'm kicked out of the club) and a humic acid supplement. Total ppm about 800, applied at pH 6.9. Sour soil in the previous pot went with them; gotta knock that back, even if it's only a small percentage of the total current volume.
Let's see how they look in 24h. I may hit them with a Silica Blast foliar if this Indian summer keeps up. Seriously, they look overheated. But they will be fine.
Back under the t5. Going to fix myself an evening bowl now.


----------



## hollowpoint (Sep 26, 2019)

All those goodies could start a munchies binge around a buncha stoners you know lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

Awww what a shame that would be.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 30, 2019)

The little guys have taken well to their new homes and are going through a growth spurt. I fed them last night with 4ml/l pure blend pro grow, 2ml/l humic acid supplement,  2ml/l calmag at pH 6.9. The total ppm was about 1300 but I only checked because the meter was right there. We're not in water here lol!
Also gave them a foliar of 2ml/l gh micro to head off a mild mg deficiency im noticing.
I moved them another inch or two down from the light, as they've grown too close.
They've gotten bushy and have >4 adult nodes so I'm planning to do the first pinch later this week.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2019)

Very happy looking plants


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 3, 2019)

Thank you, its always nice when they come up and behave themselves during the vulnerable seedling period! The fugly one was an old bagseed and may just get culled since it's such a disaster of a plant. And I've got some interesting genetics I need to make space for soon!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2019)

lol. I didn’t look closely enough. The fugly one is probably straight out of thecannabiskid420’s breeding program...

I had a Buckeye Purple plants once that was essentially a 6” football shaped plant. Wouldn’t grow. Just stayed 6” and football shaped. It killed me to terminate it. I probably should have just kept it as a house plant along with my 20 year old green poinsettia and 3” tall saguaro cactus that is at least 25 years old. Kind of an Island of Misfit Plants...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 3, 2019)

That's an OLD poinsettia. I've got a 120 year old thanksgiving cactus and a schefflera that is minimum 60, but those are long lived as houseplants commonly. I grow lots of zygo adjacent cacti which don't mind being ignored for long periods.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 3, 2019)

Time to pinch! 
Y'all remember those old element commercials? I PINCH!
I'm at like 7 or 8 nodes now but the plants are so squat I've just let them be. Until now....
Dun dun DUNNNN...
Pretty simple concept, break apical dominance by removing the new growth closest to the light, which actually releases hormones suppressing side shoots, and by doing that, let the side shoots grow uncontrolled until hormones balance out but by then the plant is bushier. 
Under lights, bushy is better than tall. The distance between ow too hot by the bulb and not enough light is really not that much, especially under non-hid lamps, so a more compact, flatter canopy idealizes light usage. Back to the supercropping concept here- flatter wider canopy with minimal light to ground means more efficient use of available wattage.
Just go into the top sprouts and remove the newest node that has developed. Done.
You can see there's one funky one that self topped (oops I mean got mangled in the first transplant) and I only pinched the more dominant branch.
The next 2 pics are a before and after of a normal one.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2019)

The poinsettia is in back. I damn near killed a Christmas or Thanksgiving cactus that is in the foreground. It is from my grandmother that I remember from when I was in at least 2nd grade living at her house so it is 50+ years old. Last winter I was pretty laid up so I lapsed on my plant care. Killed 2 Chinese Hibiscus plants that were at least a decade old. I am still sad about that. I have a bunch of coral bells in my garden from another grandmother that my mother passed on to me that are from roots(pronounced ruts) from my mother’s childhood. I have passed some of those on to my son at his new to him house. I am not very bright but I try to be the sun for my plants...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 3, 2019)

I like that trying to be the sun comment : )
Blurry but looks like rounded lobes ergo thanksgiving cactus. Much much harder to come by these days. The pointy ones are sold at home depot blooming in late december. Another photoperiod sensitive genus like our sticky friend! 
Mine belonged to a friend's great grandmother and her dad gave it to me when I was in her wedding. He has a whole sunroom of heirloom zygo that would make a botanist drool. I've taken some cuts to spread the love. All of the cacti that behave like succulents are delightfully shareable!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2019)

I am a little buzzed and try act deep when I am. When I am not a little buzzed, I am usually pretty shallow all the time though...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2019)

And I have 3 ‘name your puritanical holiday’ cacti that are all seemingly Halloween cacti because they are all flowering after spending the summer outside in the northeast shade. Pics to follow...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 10, 2019)

Existing grow chugging along and time to hatch some new eggs... not going to out the egg donor (feel free to out yourself if you like, kind sir). One double whammy grape cross and one triple whammy over easy with extra sauce lemon extravaganja. Two of my favorite flavors to be found in our favorite chameleon vegetable!
Same deal; damp towels, flat plastic jewel cases, and the top of a cfl lamp in my den. Because cfls have a place in the growroom, if only for the mild and predictable warmth they put out.
Ok apparently I can't upload pics anymore, and also when I logged in today it forced a password reset. I'll try again tomorrow. : /
Edit: I'm being asked to log back in every time I go to a new thread. Server update?


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)

They're mine, lol. Green mojo


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 10, 2019)

Mojo back atcha.
How bout some more happy little trees? New pots, 4" square x 6" deep half n half canna bio and mixed origin compost with bone/fish/kelp meal. It came like that lol not my usual indoor choice but hey, gotta get some more moisture retention since they have been sucking down so much juice.
Also back on the heat mat. It's been chilly here at night and I'm seeing some lockout on low leaves which I assume is cold dirt since they have been fed well and with pH balanced fert solution.
I weighted one down that was growing into the light... not quite ready for hid yet. Next week ; )
Ok it's kicking me off again halfway through upload. I'm going to bed.


----------



## umbra (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 11, 2019)

Is that what lies ahead? Can't wait to find out!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 12, 2019)

Oh FFS this happened LITERALLY overnight. In dirt now. Using the canna stuff with a hint of compost. This is the grape krush x bunch o grapes. Those beans were ready for action!
I just had to fire up my mh400 just to make room under the low wattage stuff. Lol yasss


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 13, 2019)

Yay! We have hit the month mark since the current crop broke ground. Plus a day or two but here we are. They all went under mh400 today. I am happy with this schedule, its about what i expected. They are feeding at 4ml/l pure blend pro grow plus 1ml/l gh micro, and getting a gh micro + calmag 1 ml/l each foliar every other day . They could probably take more in their water, but I'm working up gently.
Here's an example of the simplest LST every grower should be totally comfortable with, because it is so useful for that one frisky plant that wants to crawl into the light! Just take a bead, or a lug nut, depending on how big your plant is, loop some string through it, and then loop it over the top of the stem so the whole plant curves over.
And just in time for some space to open up in the nursery, I present to you the October class of grapey -leaning ganj hybrids courtesy of mr. U! Hi guys!
Ok well no dice on pics til tomorrow, ugh" file too large"?! I think my neighbor forgot to pay his wifi bill.

The bum.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 16, 2019)

Here's a before n after of what 2 or 3 days under a HID for the first time did to the herd! Yeehaw!
On 4-6 ml/ L pure blend pro grow plus 2 ml/L gh micro and my ghmicro/mineral supplement/ sns thyme oil spray. The SNS has surfactants and helps with fert contact, plus it's a natural pest/mold deterrent.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 17, 2019)

Crazy transformation, huh?!
Let's see how they liked their little pinches! Good side growth  right on down to the low nodes! That means I can take some good clones off the upper branches and still have some nice shrubs to work with!
Also checking in on the LST example, the top outgrew the weights ability to hold it down (keep your head up! Hey, keep your head up!) And the sides still bulked out nice. In my experience, I'm gonna bet on that one being a male. After all these years and strains and plants... when I grow from seed, the one plant that shoots for the moon and goes all space needle on me eventually turns into a banana tree.  Let's check back... I tagged him as #1 by height / vigor at 4wks. Bet against me, I dare you ; p


----------



## Lesso (Oct 17, 2019)

Hope youre wrong, but, Its been my experience too. When i have one leggy plant that outruns the others 9 times out of 10 it was male.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 17, 2019)

Makes sense from an evolutionary standpoint; the males or male parts on a wind pollinated plant should stand tall in the breeze, and higher than the female flowers.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh BALLS!
Remember plant#1? Balls. Yes just preflowers and I am not going to 100% say DUDE, BRO! quite yet but the space needle is looking ... not too feminine.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

Here are some cuts. I took them friday, they lived in wet Ziploc bags for an hour n a half, and I hate rockwool but it was all I had. 2ml/50ml dip n grow for 5 min. Cubes presoaked down to 5ish then squeezed dry. Leaf tips trimmed. Sharpie nametags on fans. Mist with sns244. Clear tote box. Half strength t5, a foot away. Aired out 15 minutes daily, then re listed as soon as they start to droop. Kept pretty dry with just enough juice to not croak.
I'm taking my own cuts the way i like to do it this week and will bring y'all along for the ride!
They are Soma #10 aka Lavender (the Honey Badger cut) and The Church/Frankie's. Keeping it old school right?!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

The first class are drinking 2L a day between the dozen or so of them and they are big enough to propagate. Ive got them on 6ml/l power flower to slightly deplete N and jack up P&K prior to cutting. I want them to be ready to put down strong roots, not grow new soft tissue, which is very vulnerable during cloning. Once they are rooted and hardened off, they can have normal levels of nitrogen again!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 21, 2019)

The grapes are getting bigger and oh look I found a little garden friend!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 22, 2019)

Looking great!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 22, 2019)

My rapid rooters showed up today and I had big plans to clone, but dang painting took it all out of me; so...  behold! The inside of an avocado or something? But that's it, nothing left to paint but baseboards, flooring is in at the lumber yard tomorrow, I'm gonna finish this bowl of Cheese to go with my wine, and zzz right on out.


----------



## hollowpoint (Oct 23, 2019)

Nice paint job there....sweet lines....color selection is nice too.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks!!!! Miles and miles of woodwork here,  built 1890ish and definitely a constant battle to keep it all in good shape. It was converted to a two family postwar, and I actually rented out the second apartment to help with the mortgage for the first 12 years I lived here, but I'm converting in slowly back and enjoying some long overdue peace and quiet  
My bestie is moving in next month to crash while she squirrels away a down payment on her own first house in spring, so this room is for her. The green is gonna be a huge design commitment! Luckily, houseplants go with green!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2019)

You sure keep busy. You make me feel like a lazy lump on a log... Looking good.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 23, 2019)

Clones have struck. In 10/18 confirmed rooted 10/23. No wilting or rot. Dog photobombed. Hi, Yogurt!

Three way grape from Mr. U is looking fat and Indica heavy. I like this for indoors!

Sweet Cindy is wilty and sad and REALLY needs to have cuts taken, or new pots. They're sucking themselves dry in less than a day and I will be addressing them tomorrow when they are perked back up. For now, I drenched them and moved them a few inches back from the light.

Also, ... heyyyyy lady!


----------



## Buffalo Ganj (Oct 24, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Clones have struck. In 10/18 confirmed rooted 10/23. No wilting or rot. Dog photobombed. Hi, Yogurt!
> 
> Three way grape from Mr. U is looking fat and Indica heavy. I like this for indoors!
> 
> ...


Look good! Growing is such a never-ending puzzle. I love it... I just started a couple of months ago.  I decided to name my plants in alphabetic order (mostly so I could remember who came when easier), and my C is Cindy as well. She's a Cheese auto. I had a little leaf taco'ing issue with these three seedlings a few days ago, but they are looking better after raising the light up a few inches these last few days. Good luck!


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi Buffalo, welcome!
Cindy is the Bushy Old Grower Sweet Cindy which is a cross of Cinderella99, Sweet Tooth#3, and Bogglegum. It's the strain name. I just number my plants and code them so this group from the same seed pack is SC1-SC11, the next round which is Umbras triple grape will be UTG1-UTG9, etc. : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 24, 2019)

Just curious-looks like your light is not directly over your plants and is at an angle. Is that due to ceiling height, for decreasing intensity, to more closely mimic the suns angle of incidence, to mess with oldfogeys mind or another reason?


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 24, 2019)

Purely to mess with ya, Fogey!
It's my workaround for a combination of sloping ceilings andthe fact my small lights are stacked on a rack, with a whole tray space on top but between the ceiling slope and lack of available studs to drill into... it's just easier and doesn't seem to bother them at all! In fact I think they rather enjoy it lol. usually the light hangs straight down over a tray of mothers but I've got no moms yet so I just lined them up tall in back and short in front and it's helpful that they also get some side light while I'm trying to encourage side shoots.
After they all get haircuts tonight I've gotta do some rearranging because I'm running low on low- light space for clone boxes. I think I may order another t5 fixture or dig up one of my single tube T5 sunblaze strips for the cuttings.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Finally did my cloning last night and hoo boy was it time! The seed mothers exploded this past week. 

Here's the plan of action:

Take a minimum of 2 cuttings from each coded and numbered seed mother.

Root 1 week, then pot into 4x4s and veg 2 weeks.

Keep seed mother in veg, continuing to take cuts as they become available, but we shall ignore them for the purposes of this post

Put 1 or more rooted cuts of each numbered plant into flower in a 6" pot to start 

Retain 1 rooted cut of each numbered plant in veg, pinching into a little bush in case it is The Chosen One

Inspect flowering cuts and remove males. 

Choose one male based on strongest smell and best plant form/vigor ( I like my boys short, fat, n stinky- only the green ones though).

Cull all other male cuts and seed mothers, saving only the mother (well, father in this case... Fahhhh Jahhhhh!) associated with the chosen one. Put aside for later.

Fast forward a couple months.

Taste test all the product, and compare tasting and yield weight notes to the grow log notes on each individual. 

Choose the permanent mother (or mothers, if there are multiple worthy and distinctive phenotypes,  which I expect in this particular pack of seeds).

Flower out all other female clones.

Trade all other old mothers to an outdoor grower for venison/ wild mushrooms/ whatever they find in the woods. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my buddy makes deer chorizo this year...

Eventually, throw the scruffy seed mothers that are the keepers into a quarantine flower room with the Good Boy and put on some Sade to set the mood for making an F1 seed backup 

Continue on with the good pheno (s), regenerating fresh mothers as needed

Whew ok time to catch a breath lol. But that's my schedule for these guys.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Cloning is easy!

I'm using simple stuff. RapidRooters, plastic tote boxes (translucent), and old school liquids.

The hormone is Dip-n-Grow 4mL/50mL

The leaf mist is 4mL EACH Wilt-Pruf, SNS244C, and Power Flower in a 500mL sprayer. This is a combination anti-transpirant, mild fungicide, and very mild fertilizer. Don't give them grow ferts; they don't root well in the presence of foliar nitrogen. Super SUPER dilute PK13/14 is another option.

Sanitize the clone box with something like Lysol or bleach, rinse, and let dry.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Find a healthy shoot that has a cluster of leaves at the tip, plus another node lower down the stem. 

Label a leaf you're not cutting off with a sharpie. Be gentle. 

Remove it from the mother at least 3/4" below the node to give yourself something to work with. Strip the node. This means removing the fan leaf and any side shoot developing.

Snip the remaining leaves short by about a third. This is to reduce surface area and by extension water loss by transpiration. 

Using a sharp sterilized xacto knife (if you use flame to sterilize, let it cool first!!!), diagonally cut a wedge off so that there's about a half inch left below the node.

Quickly drop into the hormone solution and leave it there while you take more cuts. 5 minutes is good. I wouldn't go much longer than that. 

Take a rapidrooter and flip it upside down. Stab it with scissors to make a new hole. Put the cutting in it, most lightly with protective solution,  and place in the dome. Hey look! It stands up on its own!!!

I like to put a couple drops of the hormone solution right onto the plug for extra encouragement : )


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Last, prune up what's left of the donor plant. It's good practice to cut back to about 1/8" above the next healthy node anywhere you've taken cuts. If you exposed a hollow section of stem, plug it with a piece of bamboo skewer to keep bugs and mold spores out. Here's a before n after. Note the very mild and minimal LST - i basically knocked her over a bit to get light to low shoots and she delivered!

Look at those 3 new side branches- going to be a nice shapely shrub when it grows up!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2019)

spiral bound flip book on waterproof card stock in the making...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Lol I'm basically starting over here with new improved versions of all my old canncom instructional stickies... notebook in the making...


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi Stinky, i love your journal,  I am so glad you are here. Keep up the good work please.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you Rose I'm happy to be here in the corner of the pot internet with the grownups : ) 
I will tell my plants to keep up the good work too, can't have them slacking off, they're on the clock! I expect to be taste testing my first crop since my comeback for my birthday the first week of February lol gotta keep the pace brisk!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2019)

What day is your birthday, no wonder i liked you, Pieces or Aquarius?


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

Aquarius, year of the horse, double stubborn lol
Edit: does that mean you're a February kid too? Cool beans! I always wished I had been born groundhog day, and I'm sure my parents did too, as they ended up getting snowed in at the hospital for 3 days during the Blizzard of 78 in Boston!


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 25, 2019)

Everyone i have ever loved is a February birthday. Husband, daughter, mom, on and on it goes. Mine is on the 28th .  It was a leap year so mom had me induced, she didn't want me to be without a  real birthday.  i was her 4th kid so i guess it was no big deal.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

That's a great story!
My trip home from the hospital was practically a parade; it included a Statie, a highway snowplow, and my parents' ris5ty early 60s Volvo wagon. They hadn't lifted the state of emergency yet and my folks were going stir crazy and made a run for it. Of course they got pulled over almost immediately,  and stuck me in the troopers face like, BAYYYYBEEEEE! After a couple repeats, the cops decided to give in and just escort them back to Lexington lol


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 25, 2019)

I married my wife 20 years ago this coming Feb 29th...we’re gonna go somewhere, like we do every 4 years...maybe go to HI and check out soma that mowie wowie stuff I heard about...I’ve never been so why not...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 25, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> I got married to my current wife 20 years ago this coming Feb 29th...we’re gonna go somewhere, like we do every 4 years...maybe go to HI and check out soma that mowie wowie stuff I heard about...I’ve never been so why not...


HI is awesome. If you can, I’d stay away from Oahu. Maui is absolutely beautiful and less touristy but there is a lot to do. Mrs Fogey and I went there for our 25th anniversary. Wailea was the area we liked best. Calm beach by the hotels but 15 minutes from some serious surf if you like big waves. Sorry SA to kinda hijack here. I will stop now...


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 28, 2019)

Im exhausted from laying flooring and my knees hurt. No repotting tonight. Here's the crew, bouncing back from their recent haircuts. Below the big kids we have grape kindergarten and lemon preschool. Not many lemons,  the germination rate was low, but I'm delighted to have gotten a couple. The grapes already stink. 
Beneath them is the nursery of cuttings. I kinda baked them the first day but so far only one was a loss. 
Not much going on in Plant World this week just waiting for roots to show up and doing house projects.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 29, 2019)

Looking good


----------



## novitius (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi Stinkyattic!  Great journal!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks Novitus!
Let's play footsie! A week in rapid rooters, little nubbles popping out, and 2 weeks in rockwool, straight up legs! Lost one of the second batch to drying out, user error. No fungus, love my thyme oil fungicide. 
Note the lower leaves are yellowing. They are using up stored energy to make new growth at the tips. I take this as a sign to start hardening off.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

Awesome. Cloning is hard for some folks. You made it look easy


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Dip-N-Grow. Shhhh! Don't tell anyone; can't be giving away ALL my secrets lol!
But TBH one thing I like to stress  especially when learning (and we never stop learning!) is to try not to overthink things, which can be hard when Grow Shop Greg hands you a little jar of glowing blue jello with a $50 price tag and a celebrity endorsement in high times, instead of the cheap ol' Depression-era proven technology hidden on the top shelf. Your plants are more important to you than his commission, and vis a versa. Give it 5 minutes in the diluted dip. Once it's sucked into the cutting,  there's no reason to have a blob of jello hanging off the foot! 
I don't like wiggly things anyway. No puddin' on my plate please!


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Just saying hello !--
 Stinky I've grown Umbra's stuff-- They all have had one thing in common -- I call it the Umbra frost !-- I got the same lemon and some his  grape crosses up and running -- U look to be a couple weeks ahead of me though -- I got a kick out your cloning technique -- My technique is not quite as fancy -- I take a cut - stick it into an aero cup and collar - drop it in an empty hole and forget about it !-- I had some rooting hormone once !-- Quit using it because I saw no difference cloning my way -- Sometimes I clone in nute water sometimes not -- it does take longer to root with nutes but if U in no hurry It's not a problem !-- I like cloning in aero because those pre root nodules U mentioned -- Many will never see !-- Since I'm in no medium I can watch it all happen !-- 
Frost coming to your house !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Yes hard freeze predicted next week! Brrrrr time to bust out the fuzzy sweaters! I'm so excited about these grapes, I'm a real softie for that sweet sweet grapey-ness!


----------



## Keef (Nov 1, 2019)

Stinky --I'm talking grape frost !-- He do great work !


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Thats grape news!!!
I am not shocked though he is a grape guy! : D


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

With grape power comes grape responsibilities...spiderman's uncle said that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

That is really ‘raisin’ the stakes on the pun battle...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 1, 2019)

I cant take the credit.... dont you know i heard it through the grapevine


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

when I told folks I use dip n gro and it is 100% clone success rate they don't believe me, lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Good enough for a commercial non pot horticulture operation, good enough for a weed.


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

kali mist x Big Sur Holy Bud
Chaquita Banana


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Okay a very dignified weed. : )


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey Fogey,  this one's for you. Spot the 1954 osterizer smoothie maker/wood chipper


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)

what happened to the pix? lol damn must be stoned


----------



## umbra (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 1, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Hey Fogey,  this one's for you. Spot the 1954 osterizer smoothie maker/wood chipperView attachment 255993


The Osterizer wood chipper is interesting  but the tanks of gas and glassware beyond?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 2, 2019)

I drink about 3L of seltzer a day and the amount of plastic waste was getting embarrassing ... its a carbonator made from a pressurized growler, with REAL hardware that can take a real tank, not those stupid one-shot cartridges. Gotta have my bubbles!
And the glassware? That's just Polish potato juice. I'm not making anything more nefarious than a vodka Collins up in hurrr.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 2, 2019)

I need to repot again! After the dump. And a haircut. And washing the boats with some orange Tang powder if i can find some at wally world... yes all that phosphoric acid cleans algae off fibreglass really well. Two catamarans are going to a new home tomorrow, free up some real estate for my new horse trailer to be converted into a camper for spring!

We had a frost last night and I REALLY need to clean up the yard.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2019)

Looking good all up in here Stinky!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> I drink about 3L of seltzer a day and the amount of plastic waste was getting embarrassing ... its a carbonator made from a pressurized growler, with REAL hardware that can take a real tank, not those stupid one-shot cartridges. Gotta have my bubbles!
> And the glassware? That's just Polish potato juice. I'm not making anything more nefarious than a vodka Collins up in hurrr.


Go Bruins!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 2, 2019)

I brew my own beer and have a small deep freeze with a temp controller I use as a dispenser...there are two kegs in there, one of beer and one of sparkling water...I might let the beer run out occasionally but that water keg better stay full or the p00p’s gonna hit the fan...momma likes her sparklin water...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 2, 2019)

As the bubbly runs out, so goes the party! Lucky to have really tasty city water here. It's won some awards. The plants love it too... base hardness right around 100 and no hint of chlorination residue in the flavor profile except maybe a couple times a year after a major facility maintenance event.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 2, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Go Bruins!


It is not hockey season until Chara makes his first trip to the penalty box. BROOOONS!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2019)

He was about ready to re-kick-the-crud out of Evander Kane the other night for being a crudhead and cheap shotting the talent. Your glass had a Bruins logo on it which is why I brought it up. Not some random, drunken Brooooooooonz rant...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 2, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Not some random, drunken Brooooooooonz rant...


 ... not that there's anything wrong with that 
That guy is shockingly quick for his size,  high scoring for a defenseman, and remembers last season's grudge tally really accurately for someone assumed to have suffered more than the average number of concussions.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

Okey dokey my back hurts and I'm icing it internally with a potato juice on the rocks and here goes.
I just repotted the whole dang family.  Except for the males, I just hacked them back and stuck them in time out. Judging by preflowers, looks like the first round (11 sweet Cindy and a bagseed) are: 5 girls, 4 boys, 3 undecided. The girls got bigger pots and the best spot under the light.  I'll be taking some more cuts from them soon.
The clones got little pots, their first feeding  (they look starved) and a hefty sns244+veg fert foliar. I'm gonna check on them again before bed; I really didn't harden them off all that well. May toss some clear plastic over them if I have any doubts.
I saved all the female and unknown  cuts, plus 1 cut of each male. The rest went in the bin.
Dirt is still half n half canna bioterra and random compost. Main fert is still pureblend pro grow. 
Roots were well developed.
Hey well would ya look at that; I think she's a girl ehh?
Umbras grape hat trick is doing awesome too. They're up next, if I can convince the little fatties to stretch enough to give me some cuts!


----------



## umbra (Nov 4, 2019)

Had a commercial grower ask me about a sanitizer for his rooms made from Insulated Metal Panels. He wants to clean them in between grows. I told him to generate hypochlorous acid by electrolysis of NaCl, lol.


----------



## novitius (Nov 4, 2019)

I like your setup! I was thinking earlier tonight it was time to buy some more clear totes to hold the clones tight so they don't fall down. Then I see you have it in practice and I like it 
I noticed you sharpie leaves. That doesn't hurt the leaf any? Sharpies are like the strongest marker ever, I'm surprised but glad to learn a more simple way to label cuts! Thank you!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

you may be a little over the legal limit on number of plants there, stinky. lol... 

i am looking forward to seeing your grow when you start to flower. i envision a jungle.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi novitus glad you stopped by!
Hey if Katy Perry or whichever vapid starlet that was went on the record saying she used sharpie as d4mned EYELINER in an emergency, I think our little weeds can handle it. I've used it for YEARS. they aren't bothered. Its not organic lol. But it doesnt seem to be toxic to them.
Big fan of clear clone boxes. My all time favorite sturdy and perfectly sized ones are Iris brand media storage boxes, the proportions of a shoe box but bigger,  good height, little feet so they sit up off a heat mat, and the lids are also clear. Thick plastic. I found them at bjs wholesale club about 10 years ago, wonder if you can still find them on amazon, they are SO worth the money.
https://www.amazon.com/IRIS-Media-S...=iris+media+storage+box&qid=1572928459&sr=8-3
Yup still in production!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

Deal with it, ya old fogey : p
When chahhlie bakah sends his inspectahs out with their clipboahds, I'll get back to ya, right?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

i am a bit ovah on my plant count as well. kinda like that stah trek episode ‘the trouble with tribbles’. they just multiply(or maybe exponify)...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

That may be the greatest classic star trek episode of all time. I grew up on Next Generation but omg the tribble troubles are enough reason alone to step into the time machine!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

now that you mention chahlie and his inspectahs, it strikes me that i haven’t seen any news about anyone busted for growing in a long time. good time to be a resident of the commonwealth.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

Umbra are you ready to put that level of dark chemistry magic into the hands of the uninitiated? Regular ol bleach spray? How perfectly pedestrian!!! Lol go nuclear or go home...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> That may be the greatest classic star trek episode of all time. I grew up on Next Generation but omg the tribble troubles are enough reason alone to step into the time machine!!!


i have about a decade and a half on you so i am a shatner and nimoy kinda guy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 4, 2019)

And that is when the M4ssh0les collectively discovered that zero 4ucks are given any more since the entire lawrence/lowell/Nashua triangle turned into one big happy crack den and the stern guys in Mountie hats are pretty busy wrangling tweekers these days. The ones left, that is, since most of them are on indefinite administrative leave pending the outcome of their overtime fraud trials lol. I love this state... it is a state of suspended disbelief.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

Though they did get some kids (by which I mean younger than 35 lol) with a warehouse grow in Amherst within this past year, but it was like Alaska Thunder4uck level in your face HIYEEE!!!! Discretion level: zero


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Umbra are you ready to put that level of dark chemistry magic into the hands of the uninitiated? Regular ol bleach spray? How perfectly pedestrian!!! Lol go nuclear or go home...


Bleach leaves a residue, and hypochlorous acid has been approved by FDA and will pass chemical testing in Cali. Simple problem but a complicated answer.


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2019)

https://www.ushio.com/product/naoclean-electrolyzed-water-system/


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 5, 2019)

Looking great there SA...beautiful plants!...Star Trek fan...oh yeah...I was live 9-8-66 for The Man Trap...watched em all since...waiting on season 3 of Discovery...Discovery Short Treks has one on Harry Mudd.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> And that is when the M4ssh0les collectively discovered that zero 4ucks are given any more since the entire lawrence/lowell/Nashua triangle turned into one big happy crack den and the stern guys in Mountie hats are pretty busy wrangling tweekers these days. The ones left, that is, since most of them are on indefinite administrative leave pending the outcome of their overtime fraud trials lol. I love this state... it is a state of suspended disbelief.


The barracks in the town I live in busted some guy driving on 290 with like $80 grand in cash and no explanation where or how he got it. They stashed it away in the barracks safe and a few weeks later, it went missing. No one ever found it. No one ever lost their jobs. Probably all of them had some nice vacation or home renovations done shortly after ‘the disappearance’...

Edit:there goes my Alzheimer’s again. It was $31k...


----------



## Keef (Nov 5, 2019)

There's a plant count ?--All them WI-x-BBSL clones ?-- That's 1 ?-- What about on hemp ?- U know that's all I grow ?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 5, 2019)

Massachusetts allows 6 plants for one adult or up to 12 in a household.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

Mass is recreational legal with 6 per person or max 12 per adult household. Hemp seems to be regulated more as agriculture in this region. I am so used to doing this on the downlow that I kinda just shake my head at plant count laws. This is a fraction of my historical max lol...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 5, 2019)

My neighbors wifi is being stupid again. I just made an appointment to get my own install and stop paying him to use his which blows goats. Sloooooooow internet tonight OMG


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

So I hit up the Gardner Ocean State Job Lot (regional overstock/discount chain, for those who actually pronounce the R at the end of words) and found some pots. I think they are supposed to be waste baskets. Theyre really sturdy.
Lower profile and more volume than a traditional rose pot, suitable for hydro or coarse soil media (coco fiber is so great for structure!), just need to drill some holes in the bottom. $5 each. I love perforated sides for optimal soil aeration!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

Smart pots for prolly a quarter of the price


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Who wants to see some mite damage? My friend gave me some clones from his friend's garden, who swore up and down they were "clean"... I'm not sure if there is a reading glasses prescription in their future but I got them home and opened the pail- well away from my existing plants- oh holy mother of dragons, we have an issue. 
This is what mite damage looks like. I found a couple live on top, and eggs underneath. 
They are staying in quarantine as I treat my entire operation for mites, including my house plants. 
F*ck me, right? These are strains I was really looking forward to- blackberry cream and golden lemons "glitter spray" pheno. Both have kush heritage and I'm always happy smoking kush (I think that's the whole point). 
Going to dig up my respirator now bye


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Smart pots for prolly a quarter of the price


These are indefinitely reuseable and can be sanitised, which is why I like rigid plastic.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Hey Fogey I made a pilgrimage to your neck of the woods and found what I was looking for. I had no idea there was an afrocaribbean market in leominstah! I got some kenkey! It STINKS! mmmmm!!! 
Fermented polenta wrapped in corn husks, then saran, and then steamed. Its great with every kind of spicy food imaginable and is totally gluten free.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

I am about as far away from experimental as you can get in the food area. I am glad for you that you found that but I have a rule of thumb(or nose as the case may be). If it stinks, I give it to my dog to eat. I used to go to Taiwan quite a bit on business and they have(among other really horrific items on the menu) something called stinky tofu. It smelled like toe jam. I never tried it. Never will. The ‘1000 year old’ eggs they sell in every 7-11 were next on the list of ‘fogey no eat’. Then there was the restaurant that was hawking chocolates made with human breast milk. Beef, chicken, pork, turkey, pizza, pasta, salad, bread, cereal, nuts and fruit and mixtures of all of the above is all I’ll try. I wish I could choke down some unconventional foods but I can’t and don’t. Afrocaribean makes me think of goat and lamb which falls outside of the ‘fogey eats’ and ‘fogey may try’ Venn diagram...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

No fermented animal products is my unbreakable rule with Thai fish sauce being the one exception. It's clear and not scary. And tempeh is as far as I'll venture into the fermented soy category. No thanks to stinky tofu!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Stuff to do a pesticide treatment:
Quarantine box to catch overspray, labelled so it gets disposed of properly when it's too beat to re use
Fine mist sprayer
1L bottle that I have measured 0.5mL of my chosen miticide into, with 1 drop of mild hand soap as a surfactant 
Gloves 
Respirator.  Please note this is NOT a  dust mask. It is a fitted half-face with 3M Olive multi vapor cartridges. The Black formaldehyde/solvent ones would be a second choice,  but the Olive is easy enough to find.
The new cuttings are getting a good spray, including the soil surface. When this application is dry, I'll take them out and give the undersides of the leaves a light mist before again letting them dry before trying to handle- I don't want droplets anywhere- floor, clothes,  etc. 
Even after they're dry, I'll wear gloves to re pot them within the next few days so that there will be an uncontaminated surface to handle.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2019)

I hate dirty clones. I stopped taking them after a russet mite outbreak that i don't know for sure it came from a clone, but i have never had it before or after. Good luck. it is one of the lousier parts of growing, huh. Sounds like you got this. Sure glad you are here stinky.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

It's unfortunate that a grower who thinks he is doing his friend a solid by offering genetics may unwittingly be handing over more than the friend bargained for. It's generosity combined with n00bish ignorance. Im always so grateful for strong genetics, though. I'm sending back some miticides and guidance to stop the infestation and help him in return. 
IMO, mites are the STD of growing communities. They get passed around until someone has a confirmed infestation and yells STOP! (Or I shall say STOP again!). 
I was PMing with Umbra last night and am taking his advice to put my stock on a bioactive preventative treatment consisting of bacteria and viruses that are lethal to mites, but harmless to the finished product and the happy hippies who enjoy it. Up until now, my mite regime has been alternating abamectin and azadiracthin in my veg room, with a late application (2wk flower) only on long-finishing strains to allow for decomposition of the actives. This means that in late flower (4wk and out), when plants are really up into the hot zone of the room and therefore most vulnerable to a heat loving pest, they aren't protected and all I can do is set my fans to Hurricane Blast (mites despise wind) and count down to choppy chop. This will be a far better insurance policy.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 10, 2019)

There ya go, give the mites an std!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Well, congratulations [apologies?] to anyone who has endured bad puns and questionable cuisine thus far; we have arrived at a significant milestone! So let's go check out my bricks and Redstone foundation.  Specifically, all the stuff n junk hanging off it. Watch out for spiders.
Ok there's a couple panels,  pretty normal for a two family conversion.  Granted they don't split the old units evenly and are on a single meter but that just means I've been footing the bill for previous tenants' excessive use of curling irons. Seriously I didn't even know that was still A Thing.
But what's that extra box?!
Aha we have a real live 40A time clock, on its own breaker, on a dedicated run straight up to the Stinky Attic! I mean, where else would it go? It's 12ga romex and terminates at a single wall outlet. I trust it to handle the startup surge from twin HPS600 simultaneously . I'm running one for now, plus a 4' x 4 bulb t5.
Properly installed wiring rated for more draw than you need is an important insurance policy- try explaining a grow related electrical fire to your policy underwriter,  you might as well set your savings and equity on fire too. Safety first!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

Let's run upstairs and see if everything works now!
Electric radiator, check. Circ fan, check. Both of these are on a non timed circuit since they absolutely NEED to stay on in the dark cycle.
CO2 tank is pretty full. Have to test the solenoid and plug it into the light cycle timer to come on a little after sunrise and give a few toots throughout the day.
Haven't checked the A.C. as we will not need it til at least May.
Last... The sun is shining  I love the first firing of an HID bulb.

Yes I have more sparkly bubble wrap to put up; I just ran out of t25 staples and apparently no hardware stores around here stock them. ***!?


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

You will notice I haven't put in my exhaust fan yet. It's on the floor in the corner just out of the shot. Right now the air is painfully dry anyway, and I run co2 enrichment, so I'm not in a hurry,  but as the plants bulk up and transpire more water vapor, heck yes I'm turning it on, just to quickly turn over the air for an hour when the lights go out. Keeping the space heated at night well above the dew point is critical. Also a minimal temp swing reduces stretch. The surrounding room regularly gets into the 40s at night in winter so I'm running a hybrid sealed -room set up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 10, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Well, congratulations to anyone who has endured bad puns and questionable cuisine thus far; we have arrived at a significant milestone! So let's go check out my bricks and Redstone foundation.  Specifically, all the stuff n junk hanging off it. Watch out for spiders.
> Ok there's a couple panels,  pretty normal for a two family conversion.  Granted they don't split the old units evenly and are on a single meter but that just means I've been footing the bill for previous tenants' excessive use of curling irons. Seriously I didn't even know that was still A Thing.
> But what's that extra box?!
> Aha we have a real live 40A time clock, on its own breaker, on a dedicated run straight up to the Stinky Attic! I mean, where else would it go? It's 12ga romex and terminates at a single wall outlet. I trust it to handle the startup surge from twin HPS600 simultaneously . I'm running one for now, plus a 4' x 4 bulb t5.
> Properly installed wiring rated for more draw than you need is an important insurance policy- try explaining a grow related electrical fire to your policy underwriter,  you might as well set your savings and equity on fire too. Safety first!


My sons house up in Hubbahdston has one of those timers or almost identical that runs a security light. Gonna guess that was a thing back in the day. However, I don’t think his security light is a Godzilla movie prop needing 40 amps so maybe a previous owner had a little something going on in the attic?


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2019)

I use 1 for fans and other items separate from the light controller. Light controller is 220v with 8 outlets for the lights and is 100A


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

umbra said:


> I use 1 for fans and other items separate from the light controller. Light controller is 220v with 8 outlets for the lights and is 100A


Grow big or grow home.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> My sons house up in Hubbahdston has one of those timers or almost identical that runs a security light. Gonna guess that was a thing back in the day. However, I don’t think his security light is a Godzilla movie prop needing 40 amps so maybe a previous owner had a little something going on in the attic?


I installed this a decade ago when I increased production up there. Especially knowing I have random bits of knob n tube scattered about,  I wasn't taking any chances ; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

So I am putting some plants in there. 4 females and two unsexed. These are the original seed grown plants, and now that I have 2 established cuts of each as backup, I'm flowering them. Normally I'd flower a cut after vegging it a bit, but I'm running low on space as I'm doing 3 strains from seed at the same time. And these plants have gotten as tall or taller than I like to start flowering. 
Before I put them in, I'm cleaning up the low stuff that isn't getting light and contributing to the group project. Any side shoots hearty enough to root, I take as clones. Any scruffy side shoots that don't stand a chance, I remove.  I'll prune again after 2-3 weeks in flower if I find anything funky going on down there.
The rule is, if you prune before flower, never touch the tallest point on the plant. If you prune any particular shoot, take it back all the way to the branch it came off (If tertiary) or the main stem (If secondary). 
Omg do any other mobile users have the problem of the ADVERTISE ON MARIJUANAPASSION banner taking over your reply entry field and accidentally hitting it and losing part of your draft?! Aaargh, mateys.
Anyway before n after, note the missing crud right down at the base:


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 10, 2019)

I use a color coding system on my leafy things. You can see it in the pics.
Green: it's a plant! It has a name! And sometimes a number. That's it. No sex assigned to the green tag.
Pink: it's confirmed female. 
Blue: it's confirmed male. 
Red: this is the senior specimen and does not leave the veg room under any circumstances until it is either backed up (and the red tag is reassigned) or flowered out as a less desirable strain or phenos
Yellow: none of these yet,  knock on wood. It means I have found a hermaphrodite part on a cutting from this plant. The cutting gets yellow tagged too and checked at every watering. Unless there is some compelling reason to keep the plant, and yes I have grown a couple strains that gave me issues but whoooa it was good bud, all specimens will be flowered out under observation and discontinued.
It's easy to make stem tags with a hole punch and scissors, just like a hotel do not disturb sign (giggity). Watch out not to let it choke the stem it's on, or stunt a budding site. I'll move them to low stems after potting into the perfectly proportioned 3-4 gallon.... waste baskets. Gahhbidge, kid!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 11, 2019)

Ugh I'm outgrowing my veg room and put more backed up parent plants into flower; some suspected males and another couple unknowns. I'm trying to expedite thinning the herd at this point. Best laid plans, yada yada yada...
I need to make room for my next bean pop. Black Indica (crop king version, not sure how close it is to the Plan B Collective version I used to grow, but same basic heritage) and a really exotic Umbra cross that includes an Uzbeki landrace in its heritage, among other delicious things. This will also eventually be a fabulous central Asian seed backup. 
No pics today,  I already did my garden chores and retreated to the Comfy Chair with a glass of wine, wrapped in a polarfleece robe over my work clothes like the unapologetic bum I am. It smells like snow outside. It smells like weed inside. Ahh, November in New England. The dog with his purely ornamental and thermally useless coat is gonna be under the covers tonight for sure, even though I finally took out the air conditioner in anticipation of low temps in the teens. 
My colleague has already been skiing.
It's November 11. 
Whut.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 11, 2019)

Okay I lied, I have a pic for today. Mr. Yogurt is very upset that I haven't fired up *his* personal kerosene heater yet. He's sitting in front of it grumbling pointedly.


----------



## hollowpoint (Nov 12, 2019)

My cats come running when they hear the piezo igniter click on the propane heater.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Not so much a grow update, as an excuse note for WHY there haven't been any. The guest room is finished with the exception of a shoe moulding and some switchplate covers, and I just got my very own Wi-Fi installed! I'm now posting with 5G, watch out world : p
The plants will have my full and undivided attention going forward


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

I installed 4G modems at all the CLO2 generators so I could access them remotely. Good you don't have to share the internet anymore. It is so easy to use bandwidth without knowing it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 15, 2019)

Well, I DO have to share it, but Bestie will probably just be streaming Dead bootlegs 24/7, which is a perfectly neighborly use of bandwidth: ) I'll see if she wants to hook up my good speakers so we can all enjoy it together.  Not that Yogurt the Radar Dog needs much volume, he can hear the fridge open from upstairs...


----------



## umbra (Nov 15, 2019)

Dead & Company New Years eve San Fran, 1st level, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 18, 2019)

Waiting for my fancy new spiderfarmer 2000 daylight LED panel to show up; tracking shows it still on the other side of the Pacific but shipping DHL rather than the comparatively pokey China Post,  so it shouldn't be a long wait.
Meanwhile popping a few random beans I had in small quantities: cropking black indica that went into dirt this morning, a couple blue monster freebies that came with no info (the distributor doesn't carry Goldenseed, and doesn't have ANY blue monster listed in stock,  so hey I like surprises as long as it isn't an auto lol),  and 2 bagseeds from outdoor stuff- S1s or f1s, mysteries abound!- JupiterCBD and girl scout cookies from a pretty minty specimen. Once these are all settled in to sixpax, it's time for the next round of umbra beans which im already drooling over.
Thats all. Just watching the grass grow ; )


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2019)

That spider farmer light looks pretty good...I wonder if the driver can be moved outside the grow area...


----------



## key2life (Nov 20, 2019)

I'm pretty interested in seeing that light perform, too!  Setting my DVR....


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 20, 2019)

I'll find out tonight. It made it across the Other Pond in record time! Looks like an integrated driver that uses the entire surface area of the panel for heat dissipation though. To be very clear this is going to be a tandem HID/LED setup for now at least, so your results may vary : )


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)

2RedEyes said:


> That spider farmer light looks pretty good...I wonder if the driver can be moved outside the grow area...


Yes


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 20, 2019)

So. It's here. I think I just accidentally blinded Bestie turning it on in the den lol. The driver is screwed to the panel with about 1/8" clearance between them so no, the panel does not actually provide a heat sink at all . You'd have to do some modification to the wires, that's all.
This beast could blaze up my whole driveway. Now I want to buy one and link it to a motion sensor, try to keep the neighborhood junkies out of my truck.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 20, 2019)

Im impressed with these quantum boards. Clean bright light.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 20, 2019)

Tropical sunshine


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice, I have a couple meanwell drivers on my setup...mounted outside the box...guess if your mixing lights you’ll be cooling as well huh? Seems like a couple of these things would do a decent sized home grow...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

No cooling at this time of year,  it's cold af up in the stinky attic from November through March. I have to run heat at night : / temp with the lights on is a balmy 78. Come spring,  I'll put on the A.C. that's tucked back in the corner. 
They drank ALL their water last night. I've just been up there drenching them. Wowww that light is brighter than I expected . I know what I'm asking Santa for for Christmas this year!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

Flower plants, terrible photo


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

Veg plants, marginally less terrible photo but still terrible


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

Found my male. This boy is strong and rooty. He smells pleasant too. The last batch of clones got pretty beat up. Didn't lose any, but they are ugggg lyyyyy. Except for these freaks of nature. When every other cut was just showing root tips, plant #10 was invading the rooting plug next door and had to be pulled unceremoniously apart. Yeah, buddy. You will make strong babies.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes, literally every single plant in my garden needs repotting. I have two footers still in quarts drinking themselves dry in 6-8 hours. I'm getting around to it; gimme til the weekend before y'all start scolding me. After that... yeah I'll accept scolding.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Ohheyyyy baby beans, welcome to the party!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

So. Update on the Sweet Cindy. I've got 3 distinct phenos in terms of purely physical traits: tall/strong/minimal branching  (there's the Sweet Tooth), short/scruffy/branchy/ thin stems (there's the Cinderella) , moderate vertical growth but bushy and rugged  (like this form for my grow style). 
The two tall ones got a little too frisky and went riiiigght up into the light hood. I had to raise the lights and move the tall plants to the edges until I can get in to repot and move the whole crowd down to the floor to finish.
Here's what light burn looks like.


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 23, 2019)

Plenty of TLC here! Good Job! Looks like things are working well! Good luck!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> So. Update on the Sweet Cindy. I've got 3 distinct phenos in terms of purely physical traits: tall/strong/minimal branching  (there's the Sweet Tooth), short/scruffy/branchy/ thin stems (there's the Cinderella) , moderate vertical growth but bushy and rugged  (like this form for my grow style).
> The two tall ones got a little too frisky and went riiiigght up into the light hood. I had to raise the lights and move the tall plants to the edges until I can get in to repot and move the whole crowd down to the floor to finish.
> Here's what light burn looks like.View attachment 256443


I had that happen to me over night once. The plant just took off from watering at night to the next morning. I caught it but still had a little spot on her leaf. Good catch!


----------



## stepheneking (Nov 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Ohheyyyy baby beans, welcome to the party!View attachment 256442


They look great! Good Job! I have some FP seeds coming up. Decided to use perlite this time. Wow, two days and they are already up ;-)


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you, it's certainly a labor of love <3


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Ok I promised [read: threatened] food p0rn so here you go, you hungry barbarians!
I made an early holiday ham. Take the glaze packet and whatever it says to do, add a couple tablespoons each brown mustard and grand marnier, and simmer it down while whisking until it darkens slightly and drips off the spoon like maple syrup. You're just trying to get a head start on the caramelization, and the thicker glaze seals the meat better so it won't dry out .
Ta da! Meat!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Since I was already in the kitchen, it seemed prudent to make some CBD cannabutter. This is a pint mason jar full plus a half pound butter and a quart or so of water. Very gentle heat for a couple hours, keeping below a simmer, using a cast iron tortilla pan as a heat diffuser.
Strain while still hot into a half gallon mason jar, pressing out the liquid. 
Seal the mason jar and flip up side down.
Put the mason jar in the fridge still up side down (you will see why in the morning) and also refrigerate the leftover bud.
Hold that thought... I'll get back to you when the butter sets in a few hours.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

Let's go upstairs! Repotting time. Flowering seed plants need more room! Soil is one bag canna bio terra to about 3 gallons mixed commercially packaged compost.
Scruffy low stuff gets pruned off as usual.
No big deal here. Same as before. This is their final repotting before harvest,  at 2 weeks into flower, so the jump up in pot size is proportionally larger than any they've experienced yet.
Here's the lineup, and you can see the differences in growth habit amongst the plants of the same strain.
And here they are repotted.  2 are still waiting since they went in late and were therefore repotted within the last week so I'm leaving them alone.
I did this while the soil was at its driest. It is easier to get them out of the pots with minimal rootball trauma.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 23, 2019)

In case anyone's keeping score, the final tally is 7 females, 4 males.
Oh. And the males I put back in veg- I hacked them way back just to get the flowering tops into the trash. They are all backed up; I just need to go through and decide which specimens to keep before doing a thorough cull of the extras.
Next up: more room for Umbras triple grape to branch out! I think they're ready to take some cuttings. I also think that will be a good Sunday morning coffee project as I procrastinate re: other pressing house work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 24, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Since I was already in the kitchen, it seemed prudent to make some CBD cannabutter. This is a pint mason jar full plus a half pound butter and a quart or so of water. Very gentle heat for a couple hours, keeping below a simmer, using a cast iron tortilla pan as a heat diffuser.
> Strain while still hot into a half gallon mason jar, pressing out the liquid.
> Seal the mason jar and flip up side down.
> Put the mason jar in the fridge still up side down (you will see why in the morning) and also refrigerate the leftover bud.
> Hold that thought... I'll get back to you when the butter sets in a few hours.


have you tried using coconut oil in place of the butter? i think coconut oil will keep longer than butter. maybe storage time isn't a problem though. i like the upside down jar idea though. also, someone on here suggested to me that i use a potato ricer to squeeze the oil out of the plant material. it works like a charm. i get about 90% of the oil back that way. plus, now i have a potato ricer(whatever the heck you would use it for-prolly potatoes)...


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

I use coconut oil for other applications, gotta be the regular stuff, not fractionated or you cant do the mason jar water trick, you gotta  get a separatory funnel to work with oils in a liquid state. I also use shea butter if I'm making moistutizer.
In this case I'm gonna be making almond shortbread and there's no substitute for cow grease : )
As for the potato ricer, yeah I found this site accidentally while trying to find my own ghost, and someone had posted my old canncom butter tutorial using... wait for it....
A potato ricer : p


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

it's this one, in the cooking section.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

I love that dirty water!!!
Out of the fridge and send the mud right down the drain. Butter is left behind and is visibly green. I'm remelting that butter, just plop the whole jar, in a pan of warm water, avoiding thermal shock of course. 
All the plant matter from yesterday goes back in the pot with a quarter pound of butter. This is the second extraction of three. I do this for two reasons:
-substances in solution move from areas of high concentration to areas of low concentration due to the molecules' (solute; in this case terpenes and cannabinoids) property of spacing  (dispersing) themselves out evenly throughout the solvent (butter). So if the highly concentrated butter in the plant matter is melted and mingled with pure butter, the good stuff will disperse out of the butter stuck in the plant material.
- butter is always lost to the process, and I'm ensuring that by the time I throw out the plant material, any butter left in it doesn't have much value.
Triple washing as a chem lab technique is a good habit with other applications!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

One of the most important things to remember when you make cannabutter is to have another cooking project going so you don't wander away from the stove and accidentally boil your um... mash? We gotta come up with a name for greasy pot slurry.
I made curried mahogany squash soup.
2 mahogany squash (looks like a mini butternut aka peanut squash, which is what I usually use, but just one of those; they're monstrous)
1 large onuon, minced fine
1 inch gingerroot, ground with just as much water as it needs to blend
1 tsp of some relative of curry- anything from Jamaican yellow to berbere to biryani seasoning will do; what you choose depends upon how much you like fenugreek lol
Sweat the onions with 1/8c coconut oil and a couple small pieces of cinnamon and the dry spices
Roast the squash 45 minutes at 350, cut sides down, skin on and gutted of seeds
Combine the roast squash with the onions plus a chicken stock cube and a can of coconut milk, plus enough water to make it safe to boil without burning, about a quart.
Bring to a boil then simmer about half an hour. If you like garlic, add some garlic powder at this stage.
Mash well or cool and blend it. Immersion sticks are good for this, too.
Taste and adjust salt and heat, using sriracha or powdered chili that isn't smoked.
Into canning jars and into the fridge it goes for work lunches.
Edit: the turnips do NOT go in the soup, eww!!! Those are for a ham bone stock (not pictured but I may post my Pea-Free Soup tomorrow lol). Lots of soup in the near future.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 24, 2019)

Uh oh, someone just got a yellow card.
The plant from the bagseed I popped along with the first round of beans has some veeeery suspicious bud development. Because, BAGSEED. That's where it comes from.
Here's the plant, tagged for inspection until I call safe or cull.
Here's a couple apical sites.
And here's one from a normal plant (last pic).
95% sure those pale parts without hairs are the early buds of male flowers.
My alarm is set to go off in 8 hours and if they've gotten more suspicious, that plant and any offspring from it are going into the trash.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 25, 2019)

Not sure how well y'all can see this, but check out the seedling on the left. The second set of true leaves are super purple. This is not under blurple LED light; they are REALLY purple. It's just  1 out of the 5 seedlings that it's obvious so far. Also the leaves have a far broader, stubbier shape than any of the others . I wasnt expecting a ton of phenotypic variation from this pack but im not complaining; variety is the spice of life. Gonna keep an eye on her (feminized). Cool beans!


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

Well if it's not one headache it's another. The bagseeds plant I had on herm watch? No male flowers showing... But it's an auto! That's it, you're out of the pool!
The cut I withheld in the 24hour veg room just in case it was as awesome as advertised has decided to start budding, so I potted her up and sent her down the hall. She's about 8 weeks out of seed and I have no interest in wasting valuable veg space on a Rudi, since that's not my style at allll. 
Bye, Felicia.


----------



## stinkyattic (Nov 30, 2019)

Just some flower room pics... not much going on, did some repotting and cleaning today. 
The big girls in big pots went in on 11/10. With the exception of near left hand corner, they are sweet cindy. They are under a 600hps and a spiderfarmer led.
The little girls in gallon pots under the 4 bulb t5 are a mix of sweet cindy, blackberry cream, soma#10 lavender,  and the church. They went in 11/15. 
So far two individuals of the sweet Cindy stand out to me. Sc7 has the heaviest budset both on the seed plant and the cutting, when compared to her cohort. Sc5 smells ridiculous and is already sticky. This plant also gave me the most cuttings. She ain't pretty but she wears a nice perfume. It's kinda reminiscent of bubblegum... little throwback to grandma....


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 1, 2019)

It's GO TIME!
Another Umbra creation,  and the final thinning of the herd from the first seed pop back in September is imminent. Space is opening up and here's what's filling it ; )
Been waiting for this moment...


----------



## Lesso (Dec 2, 2019)

Sahweeeet! I will be following as always!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 4, 2019)

Some pot shots. Veg room is pretty full.
Grapes on the left ( the big ones).
Two males in the back corner awaiting their fate.
Couple more grapes, some lemons, sweet cindys, and a few random others in front of them.
Rooted clones in the middle.
Rooted male cuts on the bottom shelf.
BPUX seeds sprouting under the blurple light.
Black Indica sprouts on top, and a bin of clones behind them under a shade cloth I mean old dish rag.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 5, 2019)

They all look great SA...you manage your grow and room very well...looking forward to seeing the big buds it produces!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 5, 2019)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to some big buds, too!: )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 5, 2019)

looking like the stephen king characters house from ‘creep show’ where he turns into a plant. that is an impressive amount of PPPSF(pot plants per square foot). very impressive work.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 5, 2019)

That is a new metric! I like it!


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2019)

Hey Stinky -- Had to come check up on girlfriend !-- I got some experience with Umbra's BPU crosses -- It'll do U right !--I wish I could keep a grow that clean and pretty !-- I'm a chaos grower !-- Ain't no rhyme or reason bout half the time -- I got 3 blueberries and one is putting out some nice color - So I throw out all the blueberry clones and take new ones off the purple girl !-- My blueberry be --( GDP-x-BPU)-x- ( BPU -x- B.B.)-- 2 of Umbra's I just stacked them --
They need to ban some food porn round here -- U make me hungry !


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 5, 2019)

Damn that's some heritage in that blueberry she sounds like a dream!
I have chaos is every other room in my house lol the garden is an organizational anomaly lol
Glad to see you here : )

I just can't help myself so here's food! Ham n wild mushroom risotto with extra extra butter!


----------



## stepheneking (Dec 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> looking like the stephen king characters house from ‘creep show’ where he turns into a plant. that is an impressive amount of PPPSF(pot plants per square foot). very impressive work.


 Jordy Verrels! He was a Nunk Head! LOL best movie of all time!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Let's play a game called guess the grapes








ohhey, there they are pretending to be umbrellas!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

Recent crop of clones hanging out with recent crop of seedlings



The seedlings are Black Indica, blue monster, and bagseeds from Jupiter CBD, C4 CBD, and girl scout cookies thin mint pheno. Fingers crossed the offspring are as good as mom. All of them were outdoor and S1, F1, or a cross are possibilities. Who knows where the Maine wind blows.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 12, 2019)

The occupants of the veg room right now include, in order of appearance, with notes if I have any:

BOG Sweet Cindy - 2 distinct form phenos; tall and short. 3 distinct odor phenos; grapefruut, bubblegum, and boringly sweet yet pleasant. Most are frosty. 
Soma #10 Lavender VT "honey badger" cut - super lanky, with red stems and petioles. Smells hashy so far.
The Church- kinda looks like pot? This one might take a while to suss out 
Umbra's triple grape- monsters that can't seem to be bothered by small pots pinching their feet
Umbra's triple lemon- hungry hungry hippo that eats and eats and never gets full
Blue Monster
Jupiter CBD bagseed
C4 CBD bagseed
Girl Scout Cookies bagseed
Unknown bagseed (long story and it might not be an auto after all, and it is definitely stinky skunky and strong )
BlackBerry Cream- sweet, rich fragrance, frosting up early 
Golden Lemons north Quabbin "glitter spray" cut 
Black Indica
Umbra's BPUX


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2019)

Impressive. The umbra breeding program looks to be top notch. @umbra should start a seed company(in his spare time  )...


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2019)

He could call it Spare Time Seeds, etc


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 13, 2019)

I like that. It's especially ironic. What's spare time if not to replace drywall? 
; ) Hey Umbra, your ears itching yet?


----------



## umbra (Dec 13, 2019)

lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 13, 2019)

I was thinking ‘Ova umbra’ though I never bet the over-under(nearly the same pronunciation in Woostah)


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 14, 2019)

Lol Bestie is from Woobin (Woburn) and I was just digging around in the freezer for a corned beef and she was like, "is that gonna thar in time for suppah?" 
Fogey can you translate please? : ]


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2019)

lol. i am mostly fluent in the rochester ny dialect of english(frahg=frog,crick=creek, everything is nasally) but i  have lived in woostah for quite some time and i know khakis from car keys. i hope it was thawed for your evening meal. the pepperidge fahm/new hampsha accent was what was the most difficult to interpret when i first moved to this area. i worked with a few guys from up north that i would catch every third word and fill in the blanks kinda like pikey speak from snatch..


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 14, 2019)

Fogey seriously?! My whole famdamily is from Rochester N.Y.... gahhbidge plate with white hots for everyone!!!! Go red wings!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 14, 2019)

Nick Tahoe’s was some serious eats after a night of drinking. My sister and her fam still live there as does my mom. I get back as little as I can get away with and still be a good son...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 15, 2019)

My Gram was the little old lady waving the foam finger belting out Take Me Out To The Ball game from the front row of every Wings home game, fecking LEGEND that woman, and lets not even start with her intimidating bowling scores, and the other one was a volunteer restoration technician and docent at the Pittsford MFA. Most of the menfolk worked for Kodak, because of course they did. Chemical engineer grandpa, hazmat driver uncle, etc... the nut doesn't fall far from the tree, but it skips a generation : D


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 15, 2019)

Kodak or Bausch and Lomb were where I hoped to work after I got my AAS in optics because that was what it was for decades in Rottenchester. The previous graduating class had 90 something % employment with the big 2 before graduating. Then my class cane along and no jobs were available.  So I moved to Southbridge to work for one of their big 2. What a dump. I was an Amerks fan and seminal member of the ‘sneak in’ club. Saw every home game at the War Memorial one season and didn’t pay a single time. Lived in Pittsford(very snooty) for a while then Henrietta, the city, Penfield and back to the city. Nice place to grow up but it is a dump now with little industry and near as I can tell, only healthcare and social services as employment opportunities. Sad. It once was a model city...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 15, 2019)

Dad's fam from Pittsford,  mom's from east irondequoit, close to seabreeze, which was the other source of weenies, but red hots there.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 15, 2019)

Hey Umbra, you got some undisclosed humulus lupulus in that triple lemon? Look what I found taking cuts!
It's twining! Lol I think it just got bent out of shape, but funny.


----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2019)

I have many things in my bag of tricks, but hops hmmm


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

Here's a good one! Remember the bagseed plant that was behaving badly? Check out this deformed top bud on one of the cuttings, the one I thought was trying to autoflower. The side buds are fugly too, but not as extreme yet. The plant I took this cut from is actually coming out quite lovely, compact and skunky with small, dark, leathery leaves. I must have chemically mangled this clone somehow, but nothing else is doing this. Thought I'd share with you fine folks. Looks like CK420's pictures but without a color altering filter lol


----------



## umbra (Dec 16, 2019)

It's called fascination. A fascinated plant shows this malformation when there is a hormonal imbalance in the plant.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

Good to know, and makes sense: My hunch is that my stoned a55 gave the plug it was rooting in a double squirt of rooting hormone. Whoops!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 16, 2019)

Not much new upstairs except I went to fire up my co2 tank the other day as the plants absolutely NEED IT at this point with my winter setup... and the solenoid has a stuck actuator plunger thingy. You can hear it buzzing, it's getting electricity and trying to open, but it's seized and I think it's a sealed unit. The thing is a 20 year old hydrofarm rig and doesn't owe me a penny. So I bought a new one for $40 on Amazon and it seems pretty solid, tested and works, I'll report back if my tank is dead empty in the morning.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 17, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> . Looks like CK420's pictures but without a color altering filter lol
> View attachment 256901



yep. well played.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

We are going through another slow period where I'm just waiting for cuts to root and space to open up in the flower room. 

The veg room canopy has grown so tight that watering feels like a jungle safari just trying to find the individual pots. Plant count limits? What are those?




And the BPUX seedlings from Umbra's Curated Classics Crosses Collection are ready for transplant! As with all his stuff so far, they have broad leaves and are doing well for me. 




Off to Saturday dump run and the health food co-op, where I can't afford to shop regularly (crash n dent store ftw!) but hoo boy do they ever have a dank wine and cheese section.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

Sweet cindy flower girls. Same age, same treatment, same time in flower, 4 individuals with a range of phenotypes. Tall/pleasant, tall/odorless, short/boring but visually frosty, short/strongly fruity. 








 One of the two really squat ones is the winner so far, at 5-6 weeks in.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 21, 2019)

heres one thats ~5 weeks in, flowered as a barely vegged clone, and has been living SOLELY under a t5x4 fixture. Shes certainly not bent outta shape about it lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

Love the frosty smaller fan leaves


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Both my co2 tanks are empty. Ughggghhhhh time for a trip to Airgas. And I'm giving up on the 20lb tanks unless they have aluminum ones. I never want to haul a steel one up two flights of stairs again, especially since I tweaked my back on Friday trying to drag a pallet with 2100lbs of sulfuric acid off the loading dock at work. Getting old is a new set of pops and creaks every week!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 22, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Here's a good one! Remember the bagseed plant that was behaving badly? Check out this deformed top bud on one of the cuttings, the one I thought was trying to autoflower. The side buds are fugly too, but not as extreme yet. The plant I took this cut from is actually coming out quite lovely, compact and skunky with small, dark, leathery leaves. I must have chemically mangled this clone somehow, but nothing else is doing this. Thought I'd share with you fine folks. Looks like CK420's pictures but without a color altering filter lol
> View attachment 256901


That interference pattern from your hps can be eliminated if you take your picture through a polarized sunglass lense....if you care to get rid of those pesky lines.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Good call. Unfortunately my polarized sunglasses are a pretty strong prescription lol. As soon as this bulb goes bad, I may be switching to full leds...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

Go to a 3D movie and borrow a pair of the glasses. They are polarized if I am not mistaken...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

The newest Star Wars is out in IMAX 3D. Haven’t seen it yet but a 3D movie with a good buzz equals good fun


----------



## umbra (Dec 22, 2019)

Saw it. Very disappointed. I'd give it a 2. In 3D maybe a 3. Truth is Disney sucks


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....acher-fired-after-smoking-pot-class-officials

Welp, now I've seen it all. Welcome to Massachusetts... the north shore is a weird n wild place. It's like a wealthy suburb of new hampshire.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 22, 2019)

umbra said:


> Saw it. Very disappointed. I'd give it a 2. In 3D maybe a 3. Truth is Disney sucks



Bummer. I am holding out on watching the Mandalorian for that very reason. I have not seen a good Star Wars sequel in, well, maybe ever come to think of it. 3D IMAX though makes anything watchable if properly medicated. 



stinkyattic said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/patch....acher-fired-after-smoking-pot-class-officials
> 
> Welp, now I've seen it all. Welcome to Massachusetts... the north shore is a weird n wild place. It's like a wealthy suburb of new hampshire.



I saw that on the news the other night. Pretty sure the offending party was looking to get fired...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

Guys. Gals. DUDE.
I just gotta vent here for a sec. 
Most years I feel like a grudgingly, minimally, reluctantly willing participant in this whole Charlie foxtrot situation that is The Holidays. 
It doesn't seem to get easier as the years go by- it just SHIFTS. 
This year I'm feeling uncomfortable about putting on a happy face over my normal RBF and pretending that Australia isn't on fire, partisan extremism hasn't ruined decades of progress, both domestic and global, and that my family might finally miraculously regain more than superficial happiness sometime within the next calendar year. 
Don't get me wrong, they are GOOD folks. We just missed the deadline on talking about stuff when it was still relevant, and are all stupidly suffering for it. 
I'm kinda down in the dumps tonight and headed up to talk to my room of leafy therapists, who are probably thirsty by now.
This too shall pass. Today was longer than yesterday . A few more days and it will all be a wrap til next year. 
I'm glad that I found you guys here. Happy holidays to all the anonymous friends here.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 22, 2019)

about half a dozen strains in there now; sweet cindy, skunk bagseed, church, lavender, blackberry cream ok that's 5. 

Small pots resting on the dirt in large pots, it's 4ucking chaos.

They are drinking 4l per day, alternating between botanicare power flower and canna bio Flores smelly gross swamp ooze. Add some garlic and Chilies and it could pass for Malaysian street food. They got a shot of canna pk13/14 last night. 

Things are about to get a bit complicated as the first cohort go on their pre harvest diet. I haven't grown the sweet Cindy previously so it's an estimate based on an 8 week expected turnaround. I should be chopping in 2-3 weeks, but the little ones still need to eat of course. 

Yay perpetual grow : / the pro is having a nice spread out harvest cycle. The con is that unless you are growing a monoculture, not only do different stages in flower get different foods,  but it's hard to keep track of who is in what stage! I remember one grow example way back where the gardener was running more than one strain ad perpetuum, but he had these ebb n flow pods on wheels that could progress through his physical space,  each loaded with identical clones of a single mother plant, each needing a predictable reservoir recipe . Ahhh, we can all dream of having the room to do that lol!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Both my co2 tanks are empty. Ughggghhhhh time for a trip to Airgas. And I'm giving up on the 20lb tanks unless they have aluminum ones. I never want to haul a steel one up two flights of stairs again, especially since I tweaked my back on Friday trying to drag a pallet with 2100lbs of sulfuric acid off the loading dock at work. Getting old is a new set of pops and creaks every week!


tell’m where to get off...save that back, your gonna need it in your old age...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Guys. Gals. DUDE.
> I just gotta vent here for a sec.
> Most years I feel like a grudgingly, minimally, reluctantly willing participant in this whole Charlie foxtrot situation that is The Holidays.
> It doesn't seem to get easier as the years go by- it just SHIFTS.
> ...



I have had frank discussions with family around the holidays(as I am sure we all have) and I prefer the superficially-happy-everything-is-fine gatherings to the bitter discussions of what is wrong in the world now. I only see family a few times a year and you never know when the next gathering is going to be with one less person so I prefer to try to speak about happy times and reminisce about the good memories. There is always time to download my frustration and anger by talking with my dog or plants. They both listen really well and tend to see things from my point of view... 

Merry Christmas, Happy Chanukah, Happy Kwanza or happy whatever other holiday you all suffer, er, I mean celebrate to all of you here. Have a safe but fun time...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Fogey I totally agree. Our problem that SOMEONE will always bring up a snarky comment or prying question , or worse, want to have A Talk, and it is the conversational equivalent  waltzing with a porcupine. When it goes off the rails, it's BAD, and I went totally no contact with one side of the family for almost a year after the Worst Christmas Ever. We're "fine" now, meaning that we still haven't worked out our 5h1t, but most of us are getting slightly better at pretending.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 23, 2019)

stinkyattic said:


> Fogey I totally agree. Our problem that SOMEONE will always bring up a snarky comment or prying question , or worse, want to have A Talk, and it is the conversational equivalent  waltzing with a porcupine. When it goes off the rails, it's BAD, and I we


I just had to go to west virginia last week to bury my dad...my religious family there only wanted to tell me how i need to be "saved". I was in no mood for fairy tales. I let loose with a patented lesso tirade and now no one wants to see me anymore. I can keep my atheism to myself under most circumstances, but read the room people. Family only want you to follow their traditions, politics, or dogmas. They can keep it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Im sorry Lesso. And the dogma thing is part of it. I was raised Unitarian Universalist, which is pretty laid back and chill, agnosticism is not incompatible, and I am comfortable with it, but a parent converted to Greek Orthodox and got really pushy about converting me and my brother like, whut? STOP. Just no. We're adults and can make our own choices. Why does it matter if you hopped on a different churchy bandwagon, we aren't all obligated to join you, we both said shove it, and that doesn't mean surreptitiously pushing it any chance ya get, and getting irritated when no one can remember or pronounce the words to oddly specific meal blessings we don't even believe in lol. every year I'm tempted to give a Hebrew one which I CAN remember, just to see if they notice 
Time to go make pancakes!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2019)

I grew up Presbyterian which is also very laid back. At one point though, my mom went off the rails and joined something called Re-evaluation Counseling which was essentially a cult started by Harvey Jackins who was in on the whole Dianetics thing early on when L Ron Hubbard was crafting his fairy tale. RC was the biggest scam around and both my sister and I rebelled hard against it culminating in me telling one of the head adults to f’ing suck my , er, lollipop then punching out his kid when I was 10 years old. After that I was no longer allowed to play in their reindeer games. I wish I believed but nothing I have experienced lends any credence to religions. I am happy for folks who do believe and happy for them to celebrate and wish me good stuff from their creator. Just don’t want to be indoctrinated.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 23, 2019)

Lesso said:


> I just had to go to west virginia last week to bury my dad...my religious family there only wanted to tell me how i need to be "saved". I was in no mood for fairy tales. I let loose with a patented lesso tirade and now no one wants to see me anymore. I can keep my atheism to myself under most circumstances, but read the room people. Family only want you to follow their traditions, politics, or dogmas. They can keep it.



Sorry for your loss...


----------



## umbra (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't see my family for holidays because of the distance, but we don't get along anyway. My BIL would make an excuse to borrow something and come over my house to get high before we went to my sister's.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

When people try to foist religion or related beliefs on others it is the absolute PITS!

On a silly note, I just discovered I OWN my tanks outright and on the swap I got someone else's crusty grow gas tank... Welcome to 2019 where we have dropped ALL pretense and no one is like um dude it's for a kegerator. A really big one bro.
I find this funny.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Dec 23, 2019)

I grew up southern baptist, just about as hardcore as any denomination...when I moved out from home was about the last time I attended a church for anything other than a wedding or a funeral...my ex was into it but I was not...now twenty years later I still get along with her and she has mellowed some in that regard...only one of my three sisters still goes to church. All of them live away from me so we don’t see each other for the holidays and that’s ok, we see each other as often as we have the chance...so we don’t talk politics or religion...we play games and make food and try to stay medicated...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Wine n cheese and scrabble ftw!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 23, 2019)

Not much to share but the veg jungle is noticeably lusher than yesterday.  They got some dregs of the pk13/14 in their feed and aren't mad. Also I'm still giving them a foliar of sns244 with GHMicro. 
I need to build another space for nothing but propagation. Been doable so far but getting too complicated with so much stuffed in there.
This pic shows seed moms,  established moms, unsexed seedlings, male mothers or whatever, and clones that got transplanted in a rush all sharing real estate. 
Yes I see pot bound signs, I'll repot after the family holiday schedule dies down.


----------



## burnin1 (Dec 23, 2019)

"Religion is like a pair of shoes.....Find one that fits for you, but don't make me wear your shoes."  
                                                               George Carlin


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

The countdown continues. They had some treats this week:
Pk13/14 on Monday 
Sweet on Tuesday
Gravity last night 
They'll get Gravity again tonight, then Sweet tomorrow. 
The buds are so heavy they're falling all over the place and I've been in there with string until I can stake them properly.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 26, 2019)

Excellent work!


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

the bunch of grapes will be much larger, heavier, and much denser


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes I'll bet it will! I was just daydreaming about exactly that lol, thinking about peony rings and giant plants with big grapey nuggets  : ) 

Even moreso since I've got my tank situation sorted, more flow per your suggestion, and they will be going in already quite large. 

I'm seriously considering buying a second SF2000 to help handle that upcoming flower run. Otherwise I'm not going to be able to flower out the seed moms... more light! More space! 

I clearly need an English country house with a big glass conservatory and a permanently stoned gardener....


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Shhhh!!! Its a stake out!
Here we've got a mess.


Here we've got some bamboo sticks and fuzzy handcuffs



How bout we see if these girls will show off a bit on the pole?


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 26, 2019)

Hey there look at that poise! So graceful! So much glitter! Yayy!





So fancy! Make it rain!


----------



## umbra (Dec 26, 2019)

very nice


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 26, 2019)

Impressive. Serious bud envy...


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks fellas! This grow is making me happy! The big perforated rigid pots are harder to keep watered but I'm delighted with how they breathe, plus SO much light!!! Can't lose! 
Middle pic above has been under fluoros only. Think that plant is The Church, and i can already tell it's some premium exotic smelling ish. Cant wait to see what she will do under real lights. Right now she's just... cute lol.  I don't know about youse guys, but I like the visual appeal of ping pong nuggets over donkey schlongs. They look cute in a bag, 5 little fuzzy  balls lined up like a row of ducklings making up a quarter, and are SO easy to dry and cure. Umbra, you were saying the apricot head wants to grow that way?


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes. It reminded me of an old Dutch strain, creeper. I tend to top my plants and wind up with multiheaded plants. The AH loved it


----------



## key2life (Dec 27, 2019)

Sure looks great in here!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Just some things to look at in the veg room, as I've been tidying it up,  cloning, pruning...




Tools for the project, and the next two pics are the cutbacks I hacked off my male Triple Grapes and this is off plants that had previously been cut back, and isn't that old from its sprout date. Monstahs

Edit: Umbra,  how do you like the structure of the first one ? I'm thinking that may be my male to knock up some of that Black Indica which of course was feminized : / but that thick, rigid, stout leaf form is niiice, super stiff and bouncy plant overall. That sounds weird. But I think you know what I mean. I'm keeping him around!


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

this is The Church fresh off a haircut. I'd love to see this beauty SCROGed. She goes out, not up. Like a windswept style bonsai. 

That's a half gallon pot. And that is my ideal of a perfect mother plant for a perpetual grow where I'm running too dang darn many strains (and loving it)! I aim to keep plants in half gallons until flower or emergency lol.

 It makes wrangling them a bit more organized, and allows more variety of strains in a small mother room. Mother getting root bound? No probalo, I've got a backup in a 3", flower that B right on outta here!

Poster Girl here will head into flower in a week or 2, and get a nice 3 gallon pot then.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 28, 2019)

Hey guys I think I found either Fish Guy's body double from The Shape of Water, or I accidentally made kombucha in my ancient 4ss gallon of Sweet. Yum yum!
Whatever, it doesnt smell alcoholic or actually rotten, the plants won't mind.
Bottoms up party people!


----------



## umbra (Dec 28, 2019)

I do like the structure on that guy. He's a keeper


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

B! A! N! A! N! A! S!
Bananas! (Thanks Gwen for teaching us how spell it)

I found some bananas on the bagseed I was watching and yellow tagged back at the start of flower.

She was 50 days in and could have used a week or so but... bye Felicia.


----------



## stinkyattic (Dec 30, 2019)

Snippy snip time.
Nice and deficient.
Fans off.
Sugars cut back.
Hang away from Dog. And in the other end of the house from the girls in flower. 
Smells like skunks in here. I'd better go investigate. Bye!


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 1, 2020)

Looks great! Sounds like it smells great! Congrats on another successful harvest! Lots of TLC!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks. This is just one naughty bagseed plant that hermed as expected; the actual harvest is expected within the next couple weeks. Sweet Cindys are still packing on weight on a diet of Sweet, PurpleMaxx, and CO2 enrichment.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 4, 2020)

Doing a Snoopy Dog dance to Linus and Lucy waiting to see harvest!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 4, 2020)

ahhh the things one can find on Amazon lol... apothecary jars and a wax stamp of a Japanese ornamental maple leaf that looks close enough to make cute gift packaging . I got stoned off my butt last night and assembled a dozen of these suckers.


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Very nice!  Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## druida.420 (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks good ! Best luck mate !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks guys! I feel like I'm back in my grooooove. Aww yeah! I'm on the  < 2 week watch on the Sweet Cindy now and the suspense is KILLING me. Plus I need to muck out my flower room! Waiting for the pheno samples to cure is going to be TORTURE.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 5, 2020)

I promised/threatened food pr0n, soooo....
Food!


Chicken thighs with artichoke, pepper, capers, mushrooms, stuff, junk, etc. Kinda one of my favorite fancy eats, and super cheap to make compared to the price per serving of an identical dish at Le Fancy Restaurant (the T is silent and the Rs come out your nose). 
Came out good. Try for yourself.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 5, 2020)

Edit: sprinkle not sprinkel. That was an analog typo. Sorry. Pot. Sue me again, in a higher court.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 5, 2020)

I am on a keto diet so all I can see is a delicious sauce over beautiful rotini pasta... I’d kill for a slice of bread to dip up the sauce with...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 5, 2020)

Fogey I feel ur pain. Keto is a harsh master. Sub out the pasta. Roast cauliflower in with the veggies to sub out for pasta.  Swap mushrooms sauteed in butter and deglazed with vermouth and heavy cream for the soup concentrate,  if the thickeners screw up your macros.
I'm also working on my potato butt this winter. Me n Bestie are arguing about which gym to join: the YMCA where she (a municipal employee) will run into literally EVERYONE , the meathead gym I'm a member of,  or planet fitness aka Wal-Mart for your booty  . 
We will continue to argue about this until we forget what we were arguing about.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> I am on a keto diet so all I can see is a delicious sauce over beautiful rotini pasta... I’d kill for a slice of bread to dip up the sauce with...


Lost 50lbs on keto


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm good for 10 -15 lbs in 6 weeks when I do keto. And then I'm like, ok that was fun,  where's the pizza at?!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

I use a very old method for weight loss...decrease the input....increase output....no fancy names....works every time.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

On my way to put on my pvc sweatsuit and get my chemical tank maintenance workout on. Ugh


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 6, 2020)

I am a meso/endo morph and can gain 5 pounds from eating a handful of sand lol...plus I have a very dense/heavy skeleton large muscle mass and on all weight to height charts I am border line obese...6'2" 235 winter...225 summer...and they say its obese...NFL linebacker is obese on their scale as well!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Lost 50lbs on keto


I’m down 18 lbs in a month after ‘cheating’ over the holiday week. 



stinkyattic said:


> Fogey I feel ur pain. Keto is a harsh master. Sub out the pasta. Roast cauliflower in with the veggies to sub out for pasta.  Swap mushrooms sauteed in butter and deglazed with vermouth and heavy cream for the soup concentrate,  if the thickeners screw up your macros.
> I'm also working on my potato butt this winter. Me n Bestie are arguing about which gym to join: the YMCA where she (a municipal employee) will run into literally EVERYONE , the meathead gym I'm a member of,  or planet fitness aka Wal-Mart for your booty  .
> We will continue to argue about this until we forget what we were arguing about.


Thx. I may have to try that gravy trick. The cauliflower/pasta swap though?
I did Planted Fatness for about a decade. $20 a month wasn’t bad to have a gym available across the US as I was traveling a lot.



hollowpoint said:


> I am a meso/endo morph and can gain 5 pounds from eating a handful of sand lol...plus I have a very dense/heavy skeleton large muscle mass and on all weight to height charts I am border line obese...6'2" 235 winter...225 summer...and they say its obese...NFL linebacker is obese on their scale as well!


I am in the same boat as you, hp. Been ‘obese’ most of my adult life but that body mass calculation is flawed(in my opinion as well as my doctors opinion). I just needed to drop some weight to see how it affects my BP. Surprise! My BP has dropped...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm *technically* a lard butt, but doc seems unpeturbed, and when i was running triathalons (sprint distance,  nothing too crazy) once a week and training daily, i was still way over that stupid chart. Hey, i figure as long as i feel good and clothes fit right, there's no point in fixating on the number on the scale. There's already so much pressure, especially on women,  to have a certain build,  and I don't need that kind of negativity in my life! Favorite jeans getting snug? Oops! Keto n gym time.  And anyway, I am a dinghy/catamaran sailor. You call it a lard butt, I call it ballast. : p


----------



## key2life (Jan 6, 2020)

I lost 20 lbs last year on the Oral Surgery Diet, but I realize it's a bit extreme and not for everyone.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

Oooh your teefs came out pretty lolol your dentist should be proud!


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

I wrestled in high school and developed very bad dieting to make weight. I can gain or drop 10 lbs in 24 hours, lol. I wrestled at 98 lbs all 4 years of high school. Couple decades later going thru my divorce I became a gym rat and mixed martial arts fighter. When I got divorced I weighted 142lbs. 1 year later I was 205 lbs at 7% body fat. After my heart attack, I lost most of the weight gains and am around 170 lb. Nothing too extreme.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

The best number to fixate on is always the plates stacked up on the leg press!!!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 6, 2020)

hollowpoint said:


> I am a meso/endo morph and can gain 5 pounds from eating a handful of sand lol...plus I have a very dense/heavy skeleton large muscle mass and on all weight to height charts I am border line obese...6'2" 235 winter...225 summer...and they say its obese...NFL linebacker is obese on their scale as well!


Same....6'2 220...when i was 265 i looked like chewed bubble gum. Now i have ab shadows lol.
Im at anytime fitness. 30$ a month and there is a gym everywhere i go.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

Just some plants... 55 days in (counting by the Switch, of course lol).
This strain is advertised at 48-56. It needs at least another week.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

And here's a soma#10 /lavender that has done 50 days under fluoros only and went in rooted and a week of veg. I took her and a cindy out from under the t5 tonight just to get a head start on something 


 to smoke to keep myself out of the test jars before they're cured


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

I wish I could grow the donkey er, uh, buds you grow... My node spacing is too far apart. Prolly heat, right?


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

with Mimosa, the internodal spacing is genetic


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

If you look at BOG' s promotional photo for Sweet Cindy seeds, this is absolutely the structural phenotype he's using, sweet tooth 4 dominant. I've grown it and they are twinsies. Its a really handsome plant and the node spacing combined with its ability to FILL that space... im a happy camper. I think that with ideal management this is a contender for highest potential yield of anything I've grown.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

Fogey, the 3 major things I can think of would be genetics like umbra said, elevated max temps, and also a big swing between day and night temps.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

You want that big gap between lights on and lights off in flower. Helps harden the buds and brings out the color.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 6, 2020)

I have an embarrassingly large swing trying to get some purple lol. It's like 25 degrees and nothing is happening except on the lavender. If I weren't running perpetual, id actually minimize the swing for the first 3-4 weeks to try to minimize initial stretch- I have a serious height restriction in my room


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

You'll see some color with my stuff with that temp swing


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

I am kinda mad surprised by the purple on the Mimosa. I guess that is the Purple Punch. I have had an issue with temps too since going with 3 LEDs. Had to remove one for the last couple weeks of flower. My temps were 83 yesterday in the tent. Removed one light and temp dropped 10 degrees.


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

for the hard to get purple color try putting ice cubes on top of the soil when you feed


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

I think some people on here have Buckeye Purple seeds or at least lineage from that. As a know nothing, I grew the most purple plants I’ve ever seen(outside of cannabiskid420’s genetics). I think the grow is in my signature. Still have some bud in my stash. Kinda sentimental value now as it is 5 years old or so...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 6, 2020)

Almost 4 years...

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/buckeye-purple-and-super-buckeye-clones.72820/page-5


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

I have some crosses


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Holy maroon buds, batfogey! That's the exact color of the polarfleece I'm wearing today lol
I'm not one to go hunting for purple just for being purple, but I'll admit I DO try to maximise it if i think it's a possibility, and get irrationally excited when a nice one pops up!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2020)

The smoke was really nice too. Not just a pretty purple face. Wish I’d kept some seeds but I am sure we have all lost plants we’d like to have back.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

You can say that again... for me, that's exodus cheese, for which umbra was kind enough to send me some replacement seed that I gotta pop and hunt by nose like a bloodhound lol, a fully resinated male BOG Bogglegum, and a phenomenal cut of NYC Piff from Queens (thanks to ArtOfMakingFire). Best smelling pot I've ever encountered, smoke it in your car, close the doors, come back 4 days later and think you'd had it detailed from the perfume smell.
I'm gonna be running some serious seed backups on the really special stuff. Need to cob together a breeder box.
Also there's a lot to be said for giving cuts to a couple friends in case of accident or infestation.

Edit: while it's on my mind... fogey we're practically neighbors in the big scheme of things... I'll trade backups with ya any time. Always down for some questionable south gahdnah tex Mex lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2020)

Cool by me. Let me know when you will be in that area. I am in Holden which is a half hour away but my son lives in Hubbardstatuckey on the Gardner line so I can make a day of it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Word, I could go for some gringo food and a heartburn margarita. For how much they try to sell themselves on their tequila selection, the margarita mix they use is one step up from used antifreeze.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 7, 2020)

Yes Southside Grille (dont forget the extraneous e!!!) I'm looking at you, and hope this comes up next time your social media person Googles you. Your margaritas need WORK.
Strongly recommend actual limes not just as a garnish.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 8, 2020)

Time for a lineup before I send the bad boys away.
4 males, 4 females out of umbra's  Triple Grape.
The one without a number is 1.

Y'all tell me which one I kept ; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok no bites? ; ) I kept #1, second from left.  It has the shortest internodal distance and the best angle on the side shoots.

Look at the bagseed plant that was showing hormonal fascination. Looks like a bird head. Or a bearded dragon in a bad mood. I got sick of having to inspect it daily for bananas.


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

Good choice on the male


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 9, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Time for a lineup before I send the bad boys away.
> 4 males, 4 females out of umbra's  Triple Grape.
> The one without a number is 1.
> 
> ...



i didn't play because i know nothing about choosing a plant. for me it is usually just is it male of female then move the males out or chop them...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

He's certainly a stout little fellow


----------



## umbra (Jan 9, 2020)

Hard to pick a male without knowing your goals. He is stout.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

Squat structure for my low ceilings, with aggressive side growth to make lots of healthy clones and still leave perfect spacing of big shoots for budding... that's pretty much what I'm after in a pollen donor. Unless there's a specimen with unusually good smell or even one that sprouts visible trichs, which I saw in the BOG Bogglegum.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 9, 2020)

Huge phenotypic variation amongst the sweet cindy. Some you can see, and some you can smell.
The last one is definitely getting discontinued . Too wispy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 10, 2020)

Clones are boring but so is waiting for the grass to grow so here are the current clones.
The first box are just under 2 weeks old, and you can see the ones that are really established and gobbling up their nitrogen reserves in the lowest fans. Those are getting hardened off as I have time here n there to crack the lid.
The other two boxes are from this past weekend, and are definitely rooted, but not enough to harden off.
I did something a little different for the last couple rounds to overcome the fact that I'm using root riots, not rapid rooters. The root riots are smaller, less stable when used upside down, and dry out too fast. So I put about a half inch of dirt in the bottom of six pack nursery cells and set them on top of it. I can water the dirt and it acts as a reservoir for the plug to suck up moisture,  while the cells keep them relatively upright. This seems to be a pretty successful approach to managing low quality root plugs.
The cuts in all 3 are primarily sweet cindy, umbra's grape, and umbra's lemon, which I am itching to flower as soon as I get the first run of seed plants out of the bloom room.

Ok I can't seem to load pics on LTE network service . To be continued...


----------



## Lesso (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like some amazing buds


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 10, 2020)

I think most of them are gonna be pretty decent! : )


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 11, 2020)

We allowed to share seeds on here?? I have some seeds from an elephant purple clone  I ran and cloned several times!!! Reversed her and bred her back to a cloned herself!!!!  But no matter the temps, she was purple in the first 2 weeks of flower!!!


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BvoULlih6LC/?igshid=1ube6tbdjpyqf 

Sorry if not allowed


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 11, 2020)

Maybe post that in the strains forum instead? This is just a grow log


----------



## Chewbongo (Jan 11, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Maybe post that in the strains forum instead? This is just a grow log


Only posted here cause you said you were trying hard to get some purple with the big temp swings, was just trying to offer you a heavy purple strain


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh sorry I didn't catch that. I appreciate the offer but currently working on growing out some beans I've got waiting in the wings  think at max capacity it's still gonna take at least 2 years to finish pheno selection lololol! Thanks tho!


----------



## druida.420 (Jan 12, 2020)

From what I learned trough the years the best male to keep is the last one to show sex and the one with the strongest smell.

Best luck mate !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

More stuff came out from the rack under flourescents. 58 days on this group.
Sweet Cindy  (cut from #4)- very vertical, high calyx to leaf, conical ping pong buds, sweet smell.
The church- spidery like the lavender but a bit more upright. Hard to trim but promising.
BlackBerry Cream - already smells as described... nice looking nuggets.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

In case anyone's curious as to why I'm flowering under a t5 in 2020, I had a couple sunblaze panels that needed a job, and a few plants that just needed to get taste tested ASAP so I could clear out any backup cuts taking up space in case they were... blah.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 12, 2020)

Pretty impressive ‘taste-tester’ plants especially for being grown under t5’s. Awesome job.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 12, 2020)

Thank you! Taste testing is the fun part! And all 3 of them seem promising in their own way ; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

First 2 seed mother sweet Cindy are down, rough trimmed, and hanging. One SUCKS. Super wispy. Some outdoor grower battling mold would adore it, but I have to pay by the kWh so I'm giving my backup mom to an outdoor grower. 
The other is a different story. Chunky, flat topped colas with great density and pretty lavender underleaves. Hints on the calyxes too. This is #8 and may be my keeper. There are two more to come down and this wasn't the biggest, most impressive plant, but she sho' smell nice.
Pics! The skinny pointy one is #7 and getting culled.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Head nugs off the 2 lowest main branches. Probably could have gone longer than 64 days but I like a bit of zip in my buzz. Nice hints of color, sorry yes I know this is a horrific trim, the plant was pretty wilty when I chopped, I'll tidy up a bit as it gets closer to jarring.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Next up, time to clean out the veg room. I'm completely out of space.
This is umbra's lemons and grapes and a couple sweet Cindy backups to the left, church and blackberry up in the top left corner, black Indica and a few randos in the center (one each of girl scout cookies, blue monster,  c4 cbd, and Jupiter CBD all s1 or f1 except the monster) and to the lower right some of umbra's BPUX which are looking a bit peeved peeping out from under a t5, and need to move to a better spot. Rooted cuts are semi homeless up top waiting for something to happen.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh and yeah 3 full bins of clones at 18 cuts per bin... i am up a creek here. The bathroom grow is gonna happen sooner rather than later lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 13, 2020)

I get confused reading this thread. You have a lot going on...


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 13, 2020)

Looking great! Keep up the TLC! clones looking good!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Stay confused, my friend.
Seriously I had to make a couple excel spreadsheets and a plant tagging system to not lose my sanity in that cramped little jungle


----------



## stepheneking (Jan 13, 2020)

Why not use Grow Buddy software
https://www.growbuddy.com/
I love it. I have a lot of flushes I'm in perpetual...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm old school. And im a career lab rat trained by ancient doddering half retired chemistry professors. I like paper logbooks. Its a Thing. ; )

Edit: think Hogwarts,  but without the mystical bit. Lots of dust, tho. And 40 pound books. Standard Methods for the Examination of Water and Wastewater is good for a trip to the ER with back spasms. And it gets fatter each printing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 13, 2020)

Scissors haaaaaash, i am singing my happy song of finally got that sticky gunk off my fresh manicure and can have some haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaash!!!!
Ahh. It's such a treat.
Edit: I'm not smoking the fingernail hash i reread that and it sounds bad. It got scrubbed off with Mrs Meyers and a stiff brush and went down the drain to get the MWTF bacteria high. Hi guys!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 14, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Stay confused, my friend.
> Seriously I had to make a couple excel spreadsheets and a plant tagging system to not lose my sanity in that cramped little jungle
> View attachment 257983



I was told there would be no math...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

It's ok the exam is open book


----------



## druida.420 (Jan 14, 2020)

Scissor hash my favourite !

Congrats mate !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 14, 2020)

Welp, it's not even 6pm and I'm goofy off the scissors hash, and need to share my dirtiest secret: I'm hooked on guacachips and when the munchies strike, I will happily stuff them in my face like a chipmunk hoarding nuts. Only thing is... the blue food coloring um... doesn't actually break down from stomach acid... and there's a lot of it in there apparently, so yeah. Delicious, nutritious, and ohhey! Smurf poops?! Dafuquat!!!???
So I've got that to look forward to.
How's YOUR Tuesday lol?


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Took down the third of 4 sweet Cindy at 67 days. Again, could have gone longer. This was the one that shot up sky high and gave me fits trying to keep her off the sodium bulb. And its been so warm here,  in massachusetts, in the middle of January when its meant to be single digits overnight, that ive had 91' temp readings-past where co2 can compensate for heat! Shockingly, I found zero male flowers on a very heat stressed plant... she made it to harvest quite a bit worse for the wear, but you'd never know it once trimmed. Seed mother #4. 
The short bubblegum pheno is still standing. I'm gonna get her Sunday I think. And that will be that for this round of paring down a breeder pack of seeds!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Also tonight is a Big Night in the history of Stinky Growing Pot In Her Attic:
I have officially retired the last HID lamp in my flower room. And by that I mean that I'm PRETTY SURE it has paid itself off and then some... thing was ancient. A classic! I have thanked it for its service, as Marie Kondo encourages us to do with objects that have outlived their utility. How many of you had one of these ancient hydrofarm hoods (and how long ago did you send them for recycling lol)? I'm not ready to toss it entirely; it's rather sentimental at this point (spoken like a true hoarder!) But it has a place of honor amongst the holiday decorations lol.
My new spiderfarmer2000 thudded down on the front porch today and I am now HID -free. * Ironically I still swear by T5s for both running lots of small plants for whatever reason, with minimal headaches,  and for just having a good backup source of light to maintain photoperiod when you gotta kill the mains on a hundred degree day that only faded into an 85 degree night.
Things are changing and my Luddite butt is slowly dragging itself into the future ; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

* ok i need to clarify. My flower room is HID free. Still running a full combo of like, everything, in veg. Mh400, t5s, cheapo daylight LED, LED shop lights, and blurples, depending upon application. Its a wreck. Sue me when i have more assets.

Edit: the Midcentury pendant is and has never been part of my grow lighting lol that's going in the upstairs bathroom if I renovate it rather than turn it into a Veg Annex.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 15, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Took down the third of 4 sweet Cindy at 67 days. Again, could have gone longer. This was the one that shot up sky high and gave me fits trying to keep her off the sodium bulb. And its been so warm here,  in massachusetts, in the middle of January when its meant to be single digits overnight, that ive had 91' temp readings-past where co2 can compensate for heat! Shockingly, I found zero male flowers on a very heat stressed plant... she made it to harvest quite a bit worse for the wear, but you'd never know it once trimmed. Seed mother #4.
> The short bubblegum pheno is still standing. I'm gonna get her Sunday I think. And that will be that for this round of paring down a breeder pack of seeds!
> View attachment 258067
> View attachment 258068
> ...



Seeing those buds makes me realize I have no idea what I am doing...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Neither do I, and I've been doing it since I was a dumb twentysomething. I still feel a sense of wonder (and relief!) when I take down a meaty plant. There's always more to learn and it's easy to become impatient with what you perceive as your own shortcomings. I've totally spent years tearing my hair out that things never came out like the breeder pictures lol. I look at it like the impact of cultural ideals of what women should look like and how we still beat ourselves up for failing at someone else's idea of perfection. 
You can pull off an indoor crop quite respectably!!! Let yourself grow however you're comfortable ; ) 
Trust your instincts and the wisdom of your friends.


----------



## umbra (Jan 15, 2020)

I kind of thought that mimosa stacked up well with anybody's grow, anywhere


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 15, 2020)

Seriously. I can't shake the image of those indigo-tipped buds. It's like,  SEARED in my mind. Much respect and I can't wait to get you some more fun cuts to work your magic on.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 16, 2020)

lol. magic... abra cadabra, poof, oops, boom, uh, get the fire extinguisher!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

Lol pretty much


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Go Stinky !-- U need a bigger grow area ! -- Never enough room !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

Yeah I do!!! Umbras grapes are gonna be fat bottom girls and they are up next!


----------



## Keef (Jan 16, 2020)

Oh yeah !- Fat bottom girls for sure !-- I'm running his Sunset Sherbert -x-BOG and Sundae Driver -x-BOG - Lots of Indica off in them girls !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

I can't wait! I have 4 good sized grapes that have already shown female preflowers, and I've already backed them up with healthy rooted cuts, so all I need is space under the Big light! Couple more days and in they go!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

Grapes are in. The countdown to ecstasy is on ; )
Gotta grab some more dirt this weekend and put them in 3gal rose pots. They're pretty rootbound.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 16, 2020)

More refreshing little nibbles under the t5 coming along fine


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Neither do I, and I've been doing it since I was a dumb twentysomething. I still feel a sense of wonder (and relief!) when I take down a meaty plant. There's always more to learn and it's easy to become impatient with what you perceive as your own shortcomings.


When I was younger I thought I knew everything.  Now that I am older I realize I know nothing.  There is always more to learn no matter what your gardening skill level is.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 18, 2020)

The batch of clones I took a couple weeks ago, where I set the plugs on top of moist dirt in oversized cells- they hardened off super painlessly, and rooted right through the dirt and out the holes in the cells. All potted up and ready for wherever the wind blows them.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 18, 2020)

Backup cuts of triple grape are in the middle here, these are the new moms.
The triple lemon didn't sprout all that well for me unfortunately and I have 2 males and 1 unknown. That being said, one of the males is shockingly vigorous and the clones off him have outpaced their buddies by far, and it's a rugged, solid plant that I am thrilled to have as a breeder. I've got that kosher kush x lemon skunk female who has been striking out on tinder so far ; ) hmmm just in time for Valentine's day... 
< 3


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 18, 2020)

There are more ‘characters’ in your garden than on the whole ‘Game of Thrones’ series(complete with family lineage). Like GoT, I keep coming back for new episodes...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 18, 2020)

Team stabby n scabby! Arya and the hound had the best plot line in the show


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 19, 2020)

Sous vide pork chops with balsamic fig glaze, kale, and toasted cashews. It's better with hazelnuts but that what I had in the freezer. This is, IMVHO, THE ONLY way to do pork chops: few hours in the sous vide, glaze,  few minutes under the broiler.
Nomnomnom!!!!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 20, 2020)

You know the January Thaw is over when you put a HID lamp in your grow just for heat... less than 3 days after removing it in favor of something a bit more modern. It's too cold, I want off this ride. Which one of y'all living in the Hot Part needs a farmhand/personal chef til about April lol


----------



## Lesso (Jan 21, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> You know the January Thaw is over when you put a HID lamp in your grow just for heat... less than 3 days after removing it in favor of something a bit more modern. It's too cold, I want off this ride. Which one of y'all living in the Hot Part needs a farmhand/personal chef til about April lol


Can you cook keto meals?  Come on down


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 21, 2020)

The Hot Part would welcome you with open arms...but you cannot go running off just cause it gets a bit hot lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

Haha keto? You got a smoker? Heck yeah i can cook keto. Also, hope you like frittata, and wish the health food bloggers would stop calling it crustless quiche lol.
By the time it gets humid, you'd kick me out of the Hot Part. I get cranky and am likely to be found sulking in the shade with my feet in a bucket of ice water. 
It's 3 whole degrees out.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 21, 2020)

So an update on the Sweet Cindy: I feel like I've hit the lotto. The most agreeable structural plant just so happens to also be the nicest smelling. It was bubblegum scented when live, but now that it has been in a jar for a week and has gotten past the hay stage,  open the lid and it's like a blast of fresh pink grapefruit. I wasnt sure if I was imagining things so i took the jar over and stuck it in Besties nose like, smell anything? OMG GRAPEFRUIT!!!
We have a winner: Plant#5 is my keeper and thus concludes phenotype selection on this seed pack! All that's left is to make a bunch of cuts and backup beans.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 28, 2020)

It's been a while since last update. Triple grapes are in flower and starting to show bud set. They are getting bigger pots tonight to finish in. They're a bit cramped in one gallon shoes. 



 That's all : )


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

Nice and healthy! Cant wait for the flower show.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Veg room after thinning the herd. Some mother responsibilities have been passed to the next generation, and some phenos have been culled or flowered out. Clones rooting in plugs on a dirt bed are stable and I'm not worried about them drying out. Everyone could stand a bit more food. They got pureblend and silica blast today. Rooted clones are well established and ready to share with a couple friends in the part of my state that doesn't really exist except on paper. They are going into final pre-shipment quarantine/pest drench on saturday.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

Killin it buddy


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

The flower room is also pretty hungry.  A few are coming down in the next day or so and everyone else will get a good riddance meal once they're gone. Rearranged the lights a bit for more spread. Currently that's a pair of SF2000 and the HPS600.  The big T5 is down for a ballast replacement.  The fixture is 10-15 years old and the ballast is still a stock item so that was a relief. $60 on Amazon and our company electrician, who has major Grey Ponytail Power and a vintage Harley which may be the only thing more battle scarred than he is, gave me some insulated push connectors that help if you're working on something that could potentially have a live capacitor waiting to pounce. He don't ask n I don't tell. Good man. 
I put a resume out into the world today for a future lab supervisor job with a worse commute and pay than my current job, but a sweet State benefits package. It's been a rough week. Can't tell if I'm having an existential crisis or if it's just PMS lol. Maybe in a couple years someone might read it and free me from the salt mines. Til then, it's business as usual. My annual review that was due 5 months ago is supposedly pending. Can't wait to hear this year's crop of niceties including, but not limited to, how we only have a limited budget for raises since we are a captive shop losing money on paper while our parent company does juuuust fiiiine off our blood sweat and tears. Yes, all three. In the most literal sense possible without the CDC stepping in lol. Bottoms up, beeyatches.
Time to go scrape dirt put of my fingernails and hit the rack. 
Good night, plants! Good night, friends!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Lesso I am 92% already dead lololol stick a fork in me I'm done


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Just fyi those droopy plants just got repotted and I let them dry out a bit much to free them from the previous pots. They have been watered, they look like hell but they will be fine.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 29, 2020)

Being a latecomer to this pot pharming world, I’ve not used such a beast...I didn’t get started in this growin till it was legal in my state...and by then it was already moving to LED’s and it seems like they’ve only gotten better...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Yup. I waited a long time to jump on the party bus. I've never liked nightclub lights lol. You'll just see the one blurple in my veg room on the rack, over the open space for seedlings as I've got none going at the moment.  Soon.... umbra's exodus backcross is up next. Say CHEESE!


----------



## Lesso (Jan 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Lesso I am 92% already dead lololol stick a fork in me I'm done


Im with you....my old back is angry from all that reaching over and under the canopy lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 29, 2020)

Ohhh yesss lower back spasms left over from 20 years of bartending and line cook abuse. I call the veg room my lumbar torture chamber.  To say it's a bit cramped is putting it lightly.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

I think you are the origin of the term "manufacturer of marijuana"...looks perfect in there!..My back kills me on the trim work...got to get a different method than standing while doing it...I have mobile disc at C S L...takes daily maintenance on a True Back to keep it in check.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Have any of you tried an inversion table for lower back pain? It has worked well for me. Sometimes I can get most of my vertebrae to pop one after another(but usually just a few). Works best after a hot shower...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

HP is that one of those gravity spine decompression/alignment things?
For trimming, those folding plastic party tables are pretty handy and then match it to a chair that lets you trim in an ergonomic position. I can't trim standing up either... there's that Bartender Back again. Even washing dishes sets it off.
What a draaaaaag it is getting ooooooold!


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Yes it puts your spine in a natural position...sometimes when I use it...5 or 6 vertebra move...you do the upper back first then the lower...it saves me...I could not do all the physical stuff I do without it. OF8 I have not tried an inversion table but I hear they do work well....I was all ways concerned I would get stuck upside down or something lol....Oh...I cannot leave out Keefs coconut capsules....they are part of the solution as well...they relax the muscles and allow stuff to realign easier.

https://trueback.com/


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2020)

My inversion table has a height adjustment that changes the pivot point so that with my arms at my sides causes the table to rotate to upright. To invert I just have to raise my arms.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jan 30, 2020)

Way cool...I like the sound of that!


----------



## umbra (Jan 30, 2020)

I use one for my back. I've had one for 4 years. They work for me.


----------



## novitius (Jan 30, 2020)

I wonder if the true back would help me. I'm not supposed to use inversion because of the surgeries. I did once anyway, it felt great but I could also tell I shouldn't be doing it. The discectomy left me with very little disc. I'm gonna ask my doc. This journal has been helpful in many ways lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

It's an entertaining little backwater of the site that's for sure ; ) kinda feels like lounging around having beers and bullphitting with old friends


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 30, 2020)

That looks pretty cool, a couple minutes on my band saw and it’s done...


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 31, 2020)

So, it's time to stop running blind and actually buy a CO2 meter to bring my sealed room in line with available technology.
Picked up an Amprobe one off Amazon Warehouse for a killer price. I've got other Amprobe tools at home like my trusty multimeter. It's designed to take being tossed in a toolbag and not suffer for it.
Mostly, however, I appreciate their hilarious marketing materials. We see here the company EHS guy checking to make sure the data analyst has enough CO2 in his cube. They are, after all, the houseplants of the corporate park! I'm actually kinda surprised because I thought they were just plastic plants in pleated front pants and v neck sweaters,  but apparently they are real, and require atmospheric enrichment! Who knew!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 3, 2020)

Things are poking along. Umbras triple grapes are happily basking in their artificial sunshine. As he predicted  (Do I use third person when I know you'll read this lol?), the terminal bud sites have a nice stack to them. Here are 3 different seed plants.









Yeah they are under the hps, soory about the stripes


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 3, 2020)

But for the pièce de résistance, check out their hot sister. She is a stunner. Big fat flat solar panels on this beauty. Shorter than the others by a head and acts like she means business. If she smells even half as juicy as she looks... oof.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 3, 2020)

"Elevated co2 levels! I can scientifically prove it WAS you, Kevin!"


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 3, 2020)

Hahaha now I'm just thinking about the new minion movie coming out and the abundant fart jokes that will accompany it! The Hens and I have a tradition of getting really stoned and going to see those in the actual theater. Kevinnnn!!!!


----------



## Lesso (Feb 4, 2020)

Hahaha....love those minions.....and fart jokes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 4, 2020)

Being a horrible dad, I taught my sons the ‘pull my finger quick’ joke at a very early age...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 5, 2020)

Wet down a few beans last night I had in small quantities- BOG Sour Strawberry and Lifesaver that Umbra sent me for Christmas and am delighted about, plus a banana sundae bagseed that my BFF got at a dispensary and totally insisted I grow out.  Tbqh, it WAS great smoke and I hope it grows true to strain characteristics. 
Next up I'm doing cheese and BoC. Spring planting is in the air!


----------



## umbra (Feb 5, 2020)

Let me know how your banana sundae turns out. I have chaquita banana, and it is outstanding


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't have any way of knowing if it's a cross or self but here's to hoping it's at least tasty!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

Pollinated a flowering The Church last night with a makeup brush and the last of fogeys mimosa pollen. She is around week4 of flower( I think? Maybe 5?), plenty of sites to seed up and plenty of time for them to ripen.


 Let's see how this goes!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

it's getting crowded in here again  lol and i just got rid of a dozen little plants ! Moved a few into flower last night still in quart pots. Last 3 bins of clones have rooted, and my order of rapidrooter just hit the front porch, thud! It's cold outside. Good day to chill in the veg room and catch up on gossip with my plants. Hey girls, you gotta hear this....


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 8, 2020)

inventory time...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

okay everyone line up against the wall for a head count,  lice check, and uniform inspection! 
Hack back the males, prune weak stuff, check unsexed plants for preflowers, look for bugs.
Ok everyone looks good, at ease! Except for the church all the way to the right with the green tag visible, which looks half starved as per usual. Weird little thing.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

There are no duplicates in that lineup. All my rooted cuttings that are waiting to flower or become mothers are shelved on the opposite wall and also got inventoried. Each one of those on the floor is a unique plant. Shoot me. I still have to do the flower room...


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Look at Stinky go !- U sure U don't have a head injury girlfriend ?- That looks like some head injury extremes to me !- I like it !- What's the legal plant count in your state ?
U a bad little girl ! - A bad little pot farming princess !- I like it !- U got a spare plate ?- I like some pork chops !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

No head injury, just a touch of ocd...








Tonight on the menu is pancetta garlic spinach omelette with chili powder 

Six plants per adult with a total household limit of 12.

Sorry ossifer, I can't count.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

I only grows the hemp because marijuana is against the law in Texas!
I wasn't counting at U !- The way I do I need lots of cuts so I can't play count games -- I get out this mudhole I will start culling -- OCD ?-- What's that ?- Oh yeah it came with the head injury too  !- Mines kinda selective !- I call it the head injury focus - I can focus on something near to obsession !- It's a tool from the fall !- Dam U do like U some cast iron !-- I like the omelet pan ! --


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm a bit of a hoarder. Better to focus it on plants than find myself with goat trails throughout the house and my friends staging an intervention complete with a fleet of 1800GotJunk trucks outside... : )
Cast iron is a related problem. My camping box weighs ridiculously a lot. There's some in the shed. The entire range oven is stuffed with it. If I bake, it's gotta be in the convection oven or the one in my other kitchen (yes there are 2, long story, and kitchen #2 has its own stash of cast iron lolol). No room for anything in there but more greasy black iron! And people keep giving me more!!!


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

2 kitchens ?- The house was once a duplex !--


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

Yup and I've finally got rid of tenants for good. Whole place to myself.  Ahhhhh! More room for plants!


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh man...can I come ova???
Now what da he!! em I gonna eat...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

Plenty of room! Bring wine! Lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

Veg room is sorted out and put back together



Flowers are getting juiced like A-Rod


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

Big umbra's triple grapes just approaching week 4



Their clones that justveent in today



BlackBerry Cream about week 4



A little sweet Cindy ripening up



The Church looking perpetually put -upon, went in a couple days ago


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 9, 2020)

One pheno (out of 4 females) of the triple grape is turning decidedly purple.


----------



## Keef (Feb 9, 2020)

Cindy looking sweet !--


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 10, 2020)

BlackBerry Cream for me...looking fine there SA!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Everyone got a good misting of snow storm ultra last night. I can't find my purple maxx... nor bloombastic... all 3 of those are great products in their own little niches. Think I lent my bloombastic to a now-ex friend like, here bring the rest back... you think it ever came back? Nooooo, and that stuff is not cheap. Snow storm it is, then...


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 10, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> View attachment 258825
> 
> One pheno (out of 4 females) of the triple grape is turning decidedly purple.


Thanks for the pics.  They are a help and reality check for the new growers (me).


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

I would say that i manage to maintain about average results across the garden as a whole. Its complicated to manage multiple strains/life stages simultaneously and I don't recommend it unless your heart is 100% in the game. I probably put in average 10-14 hours per week up there and it's far from perfect. You'll see much nicer looking plants from some other growers on here (looking at you, @Lesso) with a laser focus on a strain or two at a time, and a more appropriate plant count lol. With everything I've got going on at once, I find myself having to feed based on the needs of the lightest/pickiest eaters, and then run around with a sprayer of GHMicro plus a base fert as foliar to correct the ones that are grumbling for seconds. 
If I were to go into full production, it would be containerized SOG  (rooted, 2wk veg, flip) ebb n flow hydroton, power flower, and a single strain of something that likes to throw a single fat cola for streamlined trimming.


----------



## Daxtell (Feb 10, 2020)

I've time to spend but just want a small steady production.  I am debating a sog after this bunch clears.  One strain blue dream.  Bio buckets are set up for automatic grows.  I want to travel and don't want to be chained to the farm if wanderlust hits. 

 I should go for single cola too, probably..  Less messing around.  I'm one of those people who can find something I like to eat like oatmeal, and eat it for a year straight.  And like Mikey, I'll eat anything.  Single strain works.   Today, the cycle planned is three clones a month for two weeks, two to veg for six weeks one to bloom for a month, one staying in bloom a month and one to dry/cure.I

Two reservoirs clone + veg and bloom.  My bloom area is 3'x3'.  A couple hours, studs and osb makes the size fluid.

Thanks for sharing thoughts on your grows.  That's where the learning is.  What is power flower?  A nute?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Yup. Super basic buffered and heavily chelated inorganic single part flower fertilizer that is easy as pie for hydro and good for dirt if you just bump the pH to dirt range when mixing. I use it in veg if I'm withholding N (young seedlings on first taste of food, and mothers being toughened up for a ton of cloning, makes the clones root faster and not succumb to fungal stem rot as easily) In flower, im currently in soil,  and alternate it with biocanna terra flores and give most supplements strictly as a foliar except for sweet (water - in only) and mineral supplements  (both). Calmag would go into the water too but my tap hardness doesn't require any at this time of year.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

Youve for sure got the difficulty ramped up over what im doing. Looks amazing there.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks man!
I've just been up there doing the last move-along which is taking clones out of bins. I've been letting them breathe a little, and I put the plugs on a layer of happy frog (you know, the stuff known for retaining TOO much water lol) in 6 pax and I gotta say they are a lot easier to acclimate with that wet layer just at the base of the root zone leading the roots to moisture. In one pic, you can see how one of umbra's BPUX has completely escaped the pot already. 
I backfilled the rest of the cells with more mud dirt, gave them a light feeding of biocanna flores, and hosed them down with weakly mixed sns244.
I'm gonna go back up one more time before bed to make sure nothing is too droopy, and I did all the tags tonight because I tend to see most leaf drop during hardening off and dont want to lose any label leaves. 9x
 6-pack nursery cell units... im almost out of labels.
And LAV is already hungry. Because of course she is. Oink oink.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

You have a golden thumb lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

How did you know? Lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Hides the endless supply of dirt under my nails ; )


----------



## Lesso (Feb 10, 2020)

You could just start germination under there....


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Probably.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 10, 2020)

Golden lemons, glitter spray cut



The purplest of the cindys. Not the stankiest though,  unfortunately
View attachment 258854













And the cuttings look fine. Some are a little droopy but nothing they can't sort out on their own by morning. It's pretty temperate in the veg room, if a bit dry- the only floppy ones are the church and lavender who are perpetual delinquents and won't behave no matter how many times they get sent to the headmaster s office.




And finally, yogurt is guarding the cull pile.  He loves gnawing on discarded stems so he knows he's in for a treat tomorrow.  STICK???!!!! OOOHHH CAN HAVE? THANK MUCH!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

Mrs Fogeys gram(a woman who was a saint) was named Gert. Every time I saw her I would say ‘Yo Gert!’. I thought I was funny. Not sure if anyone else got it or if it is even funny but I would chuckle to myself...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 10, 2020)

I am sure my lavender clone is finicky and I have only known her for a few days. Going to melt some glass in hydrofloric acid to give her a dose of silica STAT!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 11, 2020)

Whoa whoa whoa not so fast, you got some calcium gluconate handy? HF scares me most of any acid I've yet come into proximity with. Truly frightening ish.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 11, 2020)

Try and cheer that dog up...he seems to be stressing.


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Whoa whoa whoa not so fast, you got some calcium gluconate handy? HF scares me most of any acid I've yet come into proximity with. Truly frightening ish.


Thats the one that takes the calcium out of your bones?


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 11, 2020)

Within 5 minutes of that pic being taken he was under the covers snoring. He's a goof. He has two power settings: off,  and eleven. Mostly he just wants to snuggle into laps and fall asleep which is comical considering he's 60 pounds, and will spazz around the house until he finds a cuddle buddy or someone to play tug with.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 11, 2020)

Lesso said:


> Thats the one that takes the calcium out of your bones?


Yup I do not recommend googling HF  burns, you won't ever shake those images, right up there with krokodil injection site necrosis.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

I was a master optician for the first half of my work life and we used HF to etch glass. One woman I worked with was soaking some lenses in it and had a hole in her protective apron and it soaked her belly. She was out for weeks and retired later that year due to on-going pain in her bones(I caught her cleaning our trichloroethane degreaser once while smoking a cigarette so not the sharpest glass shard in the pile). When I moved into field service, our systems used lasers that used florine gas. One day some idiot in facilities broke one of the lines feeding a laser and Florine gas flowed into the subfab. When the gas gets into your lungs where it is nice and moist, it forms hydrofloric acid. Several people had to go to the ER for that. That being said, I was joking about using it in my home much less my grow...


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

I got a drop of HFL acid on me. They use sand casts to make platinum ingots, then use HFL to dissolve any silica. They rushed me to the ER and wrapped my finger in a salve of calcium and had to leave it on for 5days.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 11, 2020)

Our local ER keeps liquid gluconate for injection because of a desmut tank we used to run. It required top ups of HF10%. We still have a bifluoride/phosphoric tank that ends up having low levels of HF due to dissociation, so its good to know the stuff is nearby in case someone takes a swim. It runs at pH 5.5 ish but still fails the RCRA corrosivity test- it will dissolve a 1" solid block of titanium in under a half hour... steel doesn't stand a chance. I keep a tube of gluconate in my desk just in case.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Just finished rewatching the Breaking Bad episode where Jesse thinks he had a great idea to dissolve a body in HF in his bathtub.


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

it dissolved the tub didn't it


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Lesso (Feb 11, 2020)

And the floor


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2020)

And the body... kinda...


----------



## umbra (Feb 11, 2020)

It's a little bit like thermite, not much can hold it. We made platinum lab equipment, beakers, flasks, measuring cups, graduated cylinders, ect  just for those kinds of products.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 11, 2020)

Anyone want some rustic gnocchi with bacon n spinach?


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 12, 2020)

Never tried it....certainly looks delicious not to mention it has bacon and spinach!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

The Church is a beast of many heads. Chop one off, a hundred vipers grow in its place. Fugly plant just being fugly!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

Umbras grapes are much easier on the eyes. This is day 30. Group shot,  there is a golden lemons in there too but what you're looking at is mostly grapey goodness. They are resining up and starting to smell.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 15, 2020)

The purple one is getting purple er, and the fat short one is putting on the ol razzle dazzle


----------



## umbra (Feb 15, 2020)

looking good, they are getting ready to kick into overdrive now


----------



## Lesso (Feb 16, 2020)

Beautiful work.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

Very nice. The fugly church plant is pretty fetching in my opinion too.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 16, 2020)

Fetching, as in... WOOF? : p 
Sho does taste nice...
Thanks fellas! I'm so unmotivated today. Jazz n coffee n chilling with Dog, trying to decide if it's worth venturing out to do a grocery run or if that can wait til tomorrow after work. Although.... words of a true procrastinatrix: why put off til tomorrow what you can put off to the day AFTER tomorrow?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2020)

I tried to procrastinate but I had to reschedule...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

The grapes!


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

Cindy showing fall colors, and Church showing... her crotchety nature.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

a seriously cleared out veg room, and a seriously overstuffed flower room


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 23, 2020)

And introducing... Umbras BPUX! TA DAAAAA!


 Just went into flower tonight. As soon as the males show, I'm going in there with snips and larger pots to get this class pruned n potted for the prom.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 27, 2020)

umbra's triple grape that I tossed in as a rooted clone just for fun before the mothers were ready to flip. Took it down today at 8 weeks, which i think is a week early, could have gone on for sure,  but im super impatient, and Mom is going to be ready to harvest in about 3 weeks from the looks of things.
The frost is phenomenal and the smell is a dead ringer for the love child a of a freez-r-pop and that purple cough syrup we had as kids in the early 80s. It's insane.
I haven't been around the boards much in the last few days, this has been an intense week at work and I'm just trying to survive til the weekend with my sanity mostly intact lol


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

another week will put on more weight and change the buzz some


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 27, 2020)

That teaser plant is already trimmed and hanging in the kitchen lol. Letting the formal test plants go to completion.


----------



## umbra (Feb 27, 2020)

good comparison


----------



## Keef (Feb 27, 2020)

Stinky do what Stinky want to do !--The  Umbra frost ! - I know dat **** !--
It's always there ! -- She did your work proud Umbra !


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

umbra's triple grape. Purple pheno. More purple lower down away from the hot HPS. Mother seedplant didn't fit anywhere else. Third pic is a clone off her in week 3.


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

a different pheno, similar in stature and habit but normal color


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 28, 2020)

and the cabbage pheno. The buds are falling over under their own weight, despite staking. It reminds me of ice buildup on the superstructure of a ship becoming so top heavy it capsizes. This is the one with the grape icee syrup smell. She's giving me blood sugar imbalances and a couple cavities just looking at her. Hey @oldfogey8 this is your future, hope you've got a lot of scrog net lol... yup this is the cut you have.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Daxtell (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice cola prons.  I'm easily impressed still but !dayam!  Good growing.


----------



## hollowpoint (Feb 29, 2020)

Beautiful flowers SA!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> View attachment 259280
> and the cabbage pheno. The buds are falling over under their own weight, despite staking. It reminds me of ice buildup on the superstructure of a ship becoming so top heavy it capsizes. This is the one with the grape icee syrup smell. She's giving me blood sugar imbalances and a couple cavities just looking at her. Hey @oldfogey8 this is your future, hope you've got a lot of scrog net lol... yup this is the cut you have.


Awesome! Those are some very nice characteristics. I am starting to feel like a crazy cat lady but with cannabis. I know I don’t have room for more plants but it is only human of me to provide them with a happy home...


----------



## stinkyattic (Feb 29, 2020)

Thanks fellas! And crazy cannabis lady lol! Welcome to the club, @oldfogey8 we have [mendo] cookies !
It's not gonna get above freezing today in The Cold Part and my plans include garden puttering and BROOOOOONS! Still watching to see how the recent trades are going to play out. But first, maybe jussst a little puff of that juicy mimosa nugget from fogey I've been nibbling away at... okay maybe one more... gotta get psyched up for the weekly dump run.


----------



## umbra (Feb 29, 2020)

Been a long time since the Broad Street Bullies, but still a Flyers fan


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 29, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Thanks fellas! And crazy cannabis lady lol! Welcome to the club, @oldfogey8 we have [mendo] cookies !
> It's not gonna get above freezing today in The Cold Part and my plans include garden puttering and BROOOOOONS! Still watching to see how the recent trades are going to play out. But first, maybe jussst a little puff of that juicy mimosa nugget from fogey I've been nibbling away at... okay maybe one more... gotta get psyched up for the weekly dump run.


One of the new Bruins(Ritchie) had a goal and an assist the other night.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

it's been a quiet weekend in lake wobegon... temps plunged back into the teens and with that comes trying to manage watering in a painfully uncontrolled space. I run very dry and feed lean when the temperature drops. One of these days I may install a real door on the veg room and fire up a second co2 system like a normal person, but for now the plants are fine. I spent a couple hours doing repots and rearranging for light distribution, and because it was the warmest place in the house and I was cold and too cheap to turn up the furnace. 

Here's the current headcount, in order of acquisition or seed sprout. If gender not specified assume female:

Sweet cindy, 3 females 1 male from seed (S)
Soma#10/lavender, from clone  (C)
The Church  (C)
Umbras triple grape, 4 female 1 male under evaluation (S)
Umbras triple lemon, 1 male 1 pending (S)
Blackberry cream (c)
Golden lemons  (c)
Jupiter CBD  (s)
C4 CBD  (s)
Black Indica 6 female under evaluation  (s)
Blue monster 2 female under evaluation (s)
Mimosa (c) thanks fogey
Mendo cookies (c) also fogey!
Umbras BPUX 3 female 2 male (s)
Banana sundae bagseed 1 pending (s)

Plenty of backup cuts chilling out waiting to be called up to the big leagues. 

Is it spring yet? Someone go find that overstuffed gopher and ask him what exactly he meant by early spring, cuz this ain't what I had in mind!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 1, 2020)

ok I lied. Triple lemon count is at 2 males. One of them never showed in preflower, and took 2 weeks to show after flip. Confirmed him just now. Keeping my backup cut on the general consensus that a late male is a good male. Might have to test this theory when I hit the golden lemons with some wine country frost...
Also put fogeys big mimosa lady into flower tonight. She's 24" or so off the dirt and got a new 3 gallon pot for the flip.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

Aaaaaargh the timer for my co2 tank system jammed and I just discovered it last night. Think it's been down all week.  I want to bang my head against a wall. That is all. So glad it's Friday...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

Ahh, that's the ticket!


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 6, 2020)

looking at your buds has made my day , love that cabbage pheno , rocken it


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 6, 2020)

That's umbra's magic in cabbage form! Perfect for adding some sparkle to rooms with low ceilings lol 
Glad to see you mate!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

two weeks post repot and things are exploding out of control. Plants love fresh dirt. It's a fact. They're not so sure about the cheap led panel that is hot spotting worse than a bad hood on an HID.  But they'll get over it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

umbra's triple grape cabbage making friends with golden lemons


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

yogurt says the Schwartz is strong in this one


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

@umbra triple grape cabbage pheno is down. Hints of purple, GREAT smell. The grapes come through clearly on the nose. This is a killer plant and unusually agreeable to grow. She was happy start to finish, and came down on time.
Golden lemons leominstah glitter spray cut is shiny and stinky. Weirdly spindly bendable stems, staking was not optional. The super rigid umbra's triple lemon male that @oldfogey8 and I are pollinating it with is extremely sturdy and there should be something more structurally sound in the next generation.
My kitchen smells nice tonight!









Yes this is rough trim, no hatin'. : p


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

two interesting plants. First one is the umbra's triple grape purple pheno in early flower, stacking up really elegantly. It's a handsome plant.
Second is a bagseed I found in the bottom of a pound of Jupiter CBD Vermont outdoor. No clue whether it is a s1, natural f1, or herm female-to-female f1. It's doing better than I expected at about week 2-3 flower, in a quart pot. The bag it came from is nice for making glycerin tincture and smoking straight, smells and tastes good, and definitely helps my bum knee. Old ski injury to the right mcl, during a period of my life I had no health insurance, and it definitely enjoys a bit of CBD as a reprieve. If this plant does well, I'll put some outdoors. I have more delicate fish to fry under the lights.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful work SA...West coast to East coast connection putting it on the shelf!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Great things come from coast to coast collaboration! Thanks for the props! 
: )


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 15, 2020)

Magnificent ,  Love your work


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

Beautiful bouquet of flowers there stinky


----------



## Lesso (Mar 15, 2020)

Oh wow. What a beautiful harvest. Top shelf right there


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks guys! Making some green coconut oil with the trim I've been sitting on. Hmmmm might have to make some kinda space cake ...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Taking those plants down didn't even make a dent in the mess that is the flower room.  There are still plants in there under evaluation on a first run- blue monster, black indica, umbra's Uzbek hashplant cross, and the two different CBD bagseed plants. Once the pheno selection is done, I need to pull back for a bit and go into summer mode. A few of my local folks have been talking about making clone orders for spring but so far no one has pulled the trigger, and I'm holding more rooted n ready plants than I want to care for. Come get your orders,  people. The seasons here are weird and kinda disorienting. After winter comes false spring, then second winter, then OMG WHY IS EVERYTHING SO MUDDY then of course wearing DEET as perfume and still getting eaten alive by musky-doos and noseeums, then finally it's sitting in the shade with your feet in a bucket of ice time. Planting time is in there somewhere but kinda gets lost in the shuffle.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

Tick season came early this year. Pulled several off my dog, one off a cat and 3 off of me. Trying Seresto collars this year since the drops do nothing but make my pets into transport devices so we get indoor ticks. So far since I put the collars on, no ticks except on me...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

I pulled one off yogurts butt yesterday, that was gross.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

rocky mountain spotted fever tick inspections, lol. did outward bound in '75 in CO and it was a real issue and daily inspections were necessary.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Oh my. I get the necessity, but ewww.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

you can't inspect yourself, you have to check your partner and they have to inspect you.


----------



## umbra (Mar 15, 2020)

worse than the inspection, is the removal


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 15, 2020)

The reason I like opposums.

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...4&sourceid=silk&ie=UTF-8#imgrc=lv34oJV9xHg-WM:


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Plus they're freaking adorable!!!
Also guinea hens are good for tick patrol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

The tiny deer ticks around here, which are about the size of a period in news print, carry Lyme Disease(and some other nasty bacterial infections that I can’t remember the names of). Lyme if left untreated with really put a hurt on you and you will be debilitated for life. Really nasty little buggers, literally.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Yeah they're scariest because you don't SEE them until it's too late. My gentleman friend was at the doc Friday having a nasty tick bite inspected. I think he picked it up taking down a tree last Saturday . He was up Thursday night. He had the offending tick in a baggie and omg the bite was nasty looking. No bullseye yet but the welt was like... maroon. They put him on a bunch of antibiotics. Tis the season. Also there is evidence that other bacterial infections from bites are on the... wait for it... uptick.
I'll go now. : ]


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 15, 2020)

Garden is looking good there miss stinky,  I am amazed at what you do in those little pots!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm definitely up potting that cbd!!! It needs a 3gal! It's not mad yet and I'm kinda impressed at how few 4ucks it gives in a way too small pot. Heck, I might put the Jupiter CBD that went in the same day, also in a tiny pot , in the same 3gal and run a Siamese twinsies grow on those two.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 15, 2020)

I'll possibly die from chemicals, but prior to camping hiking season, I treat clothes with Sawyers permethrin tick treatment.  I prefer the soak method.  Between that, DEET and the vanilla scented gnat repellent and I'm good to go anywhere.

diesel smell with a DEETy funk and vanilla.  Why do bugs hate that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 15, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> Garden is looking good there miss stinky,  I am amazed at what you do in those little pots!



I know, right? @Hamster Lewis and I think @umbra do that too. Impressive.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

@Daxtell my auntie who is an adirondack historian makes a black fly repellent using peppermint and musk. I definitely use deet as well. Hers works great and can be applied directly to the nose and ears where they attack but holy s41t it stinks.  I might wash my camping hammock in permethrin now that you mention it. I hate when the skeeters poke me in the bum right through the nylon!!! Little bastids.


----------



## Daxtell (Mar 15, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> @Daxtell my auntie who is an adirondack historian makes a black fly repellent using peppermint and musk. I definitely use deet as well. Hers works great and can be applied directly to the nose and ears where they attack but holy s41t it stinks.  I might wash my camping hammock in permethrin now that you mention it. I hate when the skeeters poke me in the bum right through the nylon!!! Little bastids.



Tick s and the diseases that they carry. are my concern.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 15, 2020)

oldfogey8 said:


> Tick season came early this year. Pulled several off my dog, one off a cat and 3 off of me. Trying Seresto collars this year since the drops do nothing but make my pets into transport devices so we get indoor ticks. So far since I put the collars on, no ticks except on me...


Did find a seresto to fit you?lol...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 15, 2020)

Seresto? Nope thats for 4legs.
But... Gimme a solid 18k flea collar and I'll rock that ish . Rowr.


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 16, 2020)

We have a few variety's of ticks here as well.... ticks are in the Arachnids family and cause what is called in these parts tick venom fever. It is very real...I had a tiny Deer tick on my foot once...it was Summer and hot...went on a job and would get dizzy and about fall over...had to go set in truck with air on. I figured I had fever from the effects going on and sure enough on inspection...a tiny spot on my foot...cat had laid on it and transferred the tick. Removal made me feel better all most immediately...they have some powerful spit I am here to say. Dish liquid soap is a good removal tool...just keep it soaked and it will die and turn loose with no body parts left in you. Old school removal used matches...when first struck the match release strong Sulfur vapors and causes the tick to release as well. They peak here in the dry season.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> @Daxtell my auntie who is an adirondack historian makes a black fly repellent using peppermint and musk. I definitely use deet as well. Hers works great and can be applied directly to the nose and ears where they attack but holy s41t it stinks.  I might wash my camping hammock in permethrin now that you mention it. I hate when the skeeters poke me in the bum right through the nylon!!! Little bastids.


When ever I had to work in the pilbra we would make up a mix of detol baby oil and eucalyptus oil , mainly to stop sandflies but we found it stopped ticks and mozzies as well , also soothed the bites if you got hit before you put it on, lot of horse breeders use it to keep the sandys and ticks off their horses


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

QBCrocket said:


> When ever I had to work in the pilbra we would make up a mix of detol baby oil and eucalyptus oil , mainly to stop sandflies but we found it stopped ticks and mozzies as well , also soothed the bites if you got hit before you put it on, lot of horse breeders use it to keep the sandys and ticks off their horses



lol. i feel a bit whimpy complaining about our ticks when someone from a country where 9 of the top 10 deadliest animals live chimes in...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

2RedEyes said:


> Did find a seresto to fit you?lol...



The one on my dog would fit me. Mrs Fogey would be embarrassed if I wore one though...


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Thanks guys! Making some green coconut oil with the trim I've been sitting on. Hmmmm might have to make some kinda space cake ...


Recipes please for both!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

Do the coconut oil exactly like cannabutter, there's an old recipe I wrote AGES ago on another site that Ozzy re-posted here in the recipes section. As for space cake,  any recipe calling for butter will do, just substitute the green stuff. My favorite is Jamaican spiced rum cake one-two punch. It's basically a pound cake but with coconut oil,  allspice, nutmeg, lime juice,  and of course a rum glaze. There are many versions floating around the internets.


----------



## Steve1 (Mar 16, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

Lemon poppyseed cake would also be excellent made with green coconut oil. In general, citrus in baked goods makes the ganja flavor brighter and less murky, like it is SUPPOSED to be in the recipe, not like, oh these cookies taste funny, if you get what I'm saying.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

I make brownies with my coconut oil based cannabutter. I find using a half teaspoon of peppermint oil does a good job of covering up the suspicious flavor. The brownies are good because a can meter the dose better than I would be able to with a cake. About a gram of cannabutter seems to be a good dose for me which is about a 1” square of brownie. If you have not tried edibles, go easy to start with because too much can be too much and it will last for 4-6 hours...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

Yeah and potency can vary wildly from batch to batch, especially with using fresh or frozen unweighed trim- multiple strains, varying ratios of sugarleaf to butter, and how resinated it was to begin with. When in doubt,  have a nibble and wait an hour, then see how ya feel. 
When I do caramels, I never use trim- I use mexican brickweed, which is very predictable,  and measure ratios carefully. I really do not enjoy the feeling of overdoing it on medibles and value repeatability of dosage. 
Whatever I make with the trim batch is going to be dosed intentionally weak for a relaxing dessert before bed : )


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

i gave a friend of mine 10 brownies once. he and his wife each ate one and laughed and laughed at an NCIS show. He went to sleep and woke up to find his wife had killed off the brownies. she was basically catatonic for 2 days. not my cup of tea...


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh my. Medicated food should be out of sight and out of reach when the munchies set in lol!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 16, 2020)

two phenos of umbras triple grape. Identical in every aspect except the color. Gold vs mulberry.


----------



## umbra (Mar 16, 2020)

nice job


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 16, 2020)

jeez. nice.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 17, 2020)

Still some time to go for them. I think when all is said and dome, theyll be 2 weeks behind the cabbage pheno.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 17, 2020)

Bonza


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Stole some larfy lil nuggelinis off umbra's triple grape which is still at least a week out. I'm impatient,  and wanted to share the pretty purple with y'all.


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

seriously amazing job, thanks


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

How is the BPUx doing? I used the same BoG males and I am wondering if the males dominated the cross and it is almost like the triple grape or unique and distinctive on its own.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

It's more demure, the landrace traits are dominant... smaller ,high-altitude-desert-indica as opposed to the outsized fans on the grape. Still has some height. It was put in well after the grapes so its just gearing up now. That will be next.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Really, I should be thanking you.


----------



## umbra (Mar 26, 2020)

Can't tell by pix and popcorn buds, but large, hard dense main cola?


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 26, 2020)

Large and bulky. Being too close to HPS hurt my density. One of her cuttings is in week 3-4 under strictly LED. Purple is starting and this will also be a better test of density.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 27, 2020)

Nice


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 27, 2020)

Morning guys an gals. Raining lie cats an dawgs here.  Smoke 'em if ya got 'em, I do.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

umbra's triple grape fraternal twin sister to the purple lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

And the diva herself.
Took both down early. They could do another week. But they had started foxtailing before I switched lights, and I need to make some room to repot other plants in flower. I have a couple cuttings off #7 in there that nerd to stretch their leaves! Also, I'm impatient.


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

Oh my!


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

they do look dense and large


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

I have to say how deeply grateful I am to @umbra for trusting me with these beans.  Brother I hope I'm doing ya right by them! Green love! Wait til you see how the younger #7 is filling out!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

umbra said:


> they do look dense and large


Purple bruiser lol


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

Smoking the scissors hash. Dark fruit body, spice exhale. Kinda tastes how it looks, if that makes sense? Like, if purple brocade had a flavor. 
Okay I'm stoned and should not be playing critic atm. I'm rambling.


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

I knew you would hit it out of the park, lol. But better than I expected. You let the genetics express themselves


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 28, 2020)

Thank you. I like to think I take a pretty laissez faire approach to plants. Kinda just let them hint at what they want, and give it to them before they start complaining; )


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

That is hands down one of the prettiest things I have laid eyes on since I been here.  My appreciation to both the breeder and the gardener


----------



## umbra (Mar 28, 2020)

Let's see that cheese


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 29, 2020)

sweet as  , love the purple ,


----------



## hollowpoint (Mar 29, 2020)

Purple is ya'll's color...great East coast West coast team work!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Cheese is next to pop. I have less than zero room in the veg room yet. I'm getting some coffee in me before I go up there and do an overhaul of the inventory. I may even put up a t5 panel in another room to spread things out some. Like,  this is nuts!

Of your stock, the BPUX was the next one popped after the grapes. And the black indica went in around the same time. So I've gotta get that crew evaluated, choose mothers, and make some room. 

I just gave a big box of large well rooted cuts (~8-10" each) to my favorite colleague who I'm having a friendly grow competition with- he's absolutely killing it, but with some kinda boring mass market strains. Blue Dream, really?! The regional grey market is saturated with that stuff. It's not even economical to grow it! So here's some of my extra stock,  go nuts! More room for me, more fun colors and flavors for him, win win!

I think I'm up close to 20 strains, it was 18 at last count iirc, multiple phenos of some,  and a few nice males. 

Lucky for job stability but unfortunately for Extra Plant Time, I'm still working through the epidemic and trying to squeeze it all in. 

It never ends! But for a chilly, rainy, grey spring day with the threat of disease hanging heavy in the damp air. .. there's nowhere else I'd rather be!


----------



## umbra (Mar 29, 2020)

The triple grape will make the blue dream seem boring and drab mids in comparison. That plant might bring you some attention, lol. Traffic to your thread here has gone up 5x since you posted pix of that bud, lol. The BoC and cheese will change your life, lol.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Blue dream is my personal definition of boring drab mids lol. My old bulk guy got stuck with a giant load of the stuff and people were like, oh dude this again, everyone is sick of it already and I still have some left....


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

so in case anyone doesnt believe me that a) I have too much biomass and b) pot can take serious abuse if they get enough attention to balance it out. If you listen to what they tell you, and give them the love they need, and keep it SIMPLE... They will be content.
This is the before picture of my veg room. I've just been up there for two hours up-potting and making new space to hold the old mothers til flower space opens up. It's a disaster, but the plants are fine <3


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

This is after. All the plants in these 3 pics came out of the room in the previous post. I had to hang a new light (led shop light) and the supplemental LED panel from the veg room which is over the old moms potted up for flower.


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

All of these were in quart pots. Sweet cindy, umbra's triple grape and BPUX,  and maybe some other stuff, I forgot. Oh one is Lavender.  But they aren't suffering save for the 4 foot and bushy sweet Cindy which is complaining about pinched feet.
They all went into 3 gallon pots with a mixture of mother earth coco granules and coast of Maine lobster compost. 
My back aches and I'm stahhhving. Lunch break!


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

So, pic#3 above with the horizontal pink tag is the lavender "honey badger" cut and now I see why. Honey badger doesn't give a s41t. 

Second to last are a pair of seed-grown BPUX.  

Last is a pair of grape clones with the characteristic giant fans.


----------



## QBCrocket (Mar 29, 2020)

WOW  JUST WOW


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 29, 2020)

And I thought I had an overcrowding problem.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 29, 2020)

This turned out beautifully. Very nice work


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 29, 2020)

Overcrowding is an issue.... My plants are bad at this social distancing thing 
; )


----------



## stinkyattic (Mar 30, 2020)

This is a triple grape that went in as a ~14", 2-3 week vegged clone. It has never felt the heat of an HPS and is pretty happy with life. It's around week 4 and the color is coming in strong.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

As one journey ends, another begins. The @umbra triple grapes are all curing. They smell fabulous,  and each with a subtly different slant. 




2 smells strongest and spiciest. It's also the heavyweight. 10 weeks, frosty,  fragrant; a winner.

7 is... well, plum crazy. Hey @Keef there's your purple with a sparkle! Close second in yield, smells nice but not as strong as Sister2. 10 weeks.

5 is going to be the cull. Funny when a plant that is still well above average doesn't make the cut... an embarrassment of riches, perhaps? I just didn't like the form of the plant as much and it's not smelly enough to make up for being a b*tech to trim. Also ran like 11 + weeks.

8 is the Cabbage,  and the turbo model of the bunch. Turbo Cabbage Cut? I like it. Shorter than all others by almost half, plump and agreeable to grow indoors. Smells nice, smokes nice, looks nice, sleepy as heck. I'm gonna try taking it down even earlier next time. I'm REALLY fond of this plant. She's like that friend who doesn't get sullen on a road trip if things aren't exactly as planned. 8 weeks.

Next up is.... drum roll


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Easter planting! 

It seems appropriate to start umbra's Box o Chocolate today, and while we're at it, his Exodus Cheese preservation project, this packet of  which is hopefully going to yield me a twin of the clone-only cut that came here from the Exodus community in th UK decades ago and smells like cranberry or currant Wensleydale.





Ok going to do garden chores now!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Banana kush s1 or f1, seedplant, big enough for first clones




One of my little garden soldiers. Inadvertent IPM? Lol not sure how they survive the preventative pesticide treatment cycles, but they sure aren't eating the plants that I can see, and they make good company and are good listeners.


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Stinky that's the purplest bud I've ever seen. Amazing! I've got to pay more attention to your journal.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Perfect combination of good genetics, cool night temps, and a magical spritzing of long-expired purple maxx i found in the cellar lol. Once you find or are gifted genetics that CAN turn purple, all it takes is some cool breezes and ocean vegetable extracts to give a little shove in the right direction: ) 
I have hosed down my flower rooms with purple maxx and snowstorm over the years and this one is top 2 for color, and the other one was such boring weed I didn't even keep it to grow again nor do i remember offhand what it was lol. We have a winner!


----------



## novitius (Apr 12, 2020)

Umbra's genetics are beating out the stuff I've bought from" big names" I guess is how you'd say it.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 12, 2020)

Pretty much. It's wild.


----------



## secret hippie (Apr 13, 2020)

Stinkyattic, I just wanna say your produce looks delicious. I take off my figurative hat to you!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

secret hippie said:


> Stinkyattic, I just wanna say your produce looks delicious. I take off my figurative hat to you!


Thanks and Cheers!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

Rearranging the flower room, had to raise the lights too. Can ya tell it's a little warm up there? Some big plants are coming down soon and the A.C. is taking their place! Yikes!
Oh and finally the sparkly bubble wrap. Those blue walls are ... not so much...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

presenting... @umbra BPUX. Couldn't get to her and her 3 sisters through the dense undergrowth but I got bestie to help wrangle flora and when I handed her this lovely specimen she was like PEWWWW! IT SMELLS LIKE ARMPITS AND CANDY! 
So anyway, I'm keeping this stinker for sure. #2. She's also the only one holding up her own buds unaided. That SMELL! HO LEE PITS. It's a little obscene. What I imagine the set of a low budget 70s porno smells like at break time.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

That is a beast of a plant. Leaves look sativa


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

The form of the other 3 scream sativa even more than this one but all their leaves have those long delicate fingers.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)

It will change some as it cures, lol. Sex and Candy sounds like a new name.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

umbra said:


> It will change some as it cures, lol. Sex and Candy sounds like a new name.


 Please welcome...
Umbra's BPUX, "sex and candy" cut. May she stink up the lands from the Berkshires to the Bay, and Beyond. Amen.


----------



## umbra (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 13, 2020)

Ahhh lololol haven't heard that classic in a while had forgotten about it and completely missed your reference!

Niiiiiiiiiiice touch.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 18, 2020)

Posted the Umbras Triple Grape keeper cuts on OFC but wanted to just stick them here for my own reference,  forgive the double post.
Left to right, Cabbage,  Sister, Plum Crazy.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

veggibles love the fake sun and gossiping with their distant plant relatives


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

variegation on a JupiterCBD


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 21, 2020)

Muh beans!
So this is a pollination I did on 4/6 between a Sweet Cindy (#4 cut,  the most purple and frosty of the bunch, largest yielder, kind of an unruly plant) and an umbra's triple grape male. Dad is in the last pic. The pollination took REALLY WELL. I took the Cindy that was in about week 2-3 and literally smacked the two plants together and rubbed them like a cat trying to trip you while you open a can of tuna rubs your ankles.
I expect ripe seeds by mid may. 
I think he's got some juice left. And the ladies are lining up. Who's next? 
Seriously though, when summer hits I'm cutting back on biomass in the flower room and just whacking out a bunch of seed backups and fresh crosses. There's some big mothers that are going outdoors by pure necessity. It's just too much to manage when the heat/humidity battle hits. I do have some seeds sprouting now that will need sorting out for the next few months- umbra's exodus cheese project, his box o chocolates, and oldfogey8 s chemdawg special reserve x nando devi. Fingers crossed on those, they hadn't gone full brown and I'll be happy with a single plant for breeding stock. I'm told the nando is ugly, wispy, and crazy trippy. Hmmmm I recall the soldotna MTF being like that too... weird se Asian sativa lines in there I assume.
Anyway that's all for tonight,  going to roast a bowl and hit the hay.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Oldfogey8 mimosa cut. Sour cream n Citri-Strip. Awesome smell. Super sticky.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Andcpresenting, umbra's Box o chocolates that broke ground on 4/20 .
Cheese too; one so far from a well aged pack. Expecting great things out of both of these!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

Medium is half mother earth coco and half happy frog. 
Times are hard, you're afraid to pay the feeeee....
Of having your favorite compost shipped UPS...
The vegetables went nuts under identical conditions and I just treated these seeds like veggies, but fancy. 1/4" down, patted in, kept warm and moist, and poof, sprouties.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 22, 2020)

View attachment 260941
View attachment 260942

Flower room is up to twice daily watering, and they're still crying THIRSTY!!!. What a freaking mess.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Keep up the good work. Going to be a good harvest.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Oh was that the buzzing I heard? I've got my order of no-pest strip refills delivering Friday.
I have some folks who I found/find particularly obnoxious/inane on ignore.
For the record I am here to grow and be taken seriously; I've spent 25 years as a woman working in traditionally male dominated industries from commercial fishing to the military to the wild world of aerospace manufacturing... fending off attention that has nothing to do with my skills and experience and everything to do with the fact that I was born without a wee wee. I refuse to play into any of it, I will not play damsel in distress, and I will not act cute or flirty for the amusement of others.  My skin is not only thick, it's armored like a crocodile. Say something to me that is gendered and utterly idiotic, and I will never take you seriously again.
That's my rant, and I'm done,  and I do NOT want this garbage polluting a grow log I have put a lot of love into.

FIN.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 23, 2020)

32 pages of pure knowledge...you cannot buy a show like this!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

I can't seem to even buy decent compost lately!


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Everything is sold out or has at least doubled in price. Some things have gone even higher. I wanted a worm farm... Like a branded one, $300! 4x4 flood table- $275! Nope, nope, nope! Just going to get crafty I guess...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Crafty is the name of the game Nov! Hey here's a good one: anyone who has slogged around the dirty end of restaurants knows those nasty crusty cheese-contaminated grey poly bus tubs. Check auction houses and CL. They work great as mini flood tables and you can do a single on a 5 gallon pail, or line them up with a nice big reservoir and gang of pumps on staggered timers feeding them. Your only restrictuon is total liquid depth so you might just want to do each as a bed grow with a couple plants rather than containerized. Been there done that lol.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesso gave me the hungering for the table with his cleanliness but the functionality of it is even better. Bus tubs are probably cheap right now lol! They gonna give me flashbacks tho... You did just drastically cut the cost of my hydro dream, thank you!


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

You still need a good hole saw : ]
I still have line cook nightmares. In the weeds and the FOH manager is yelling about some bull and I'm just watching that empty saute pan get hotter and hotter and hotter... come a little closer, Kyle. Come on, enter my kingdom of garlic butter and pain...


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got hole saw covered up to 6" in metal and wood. Metal blades cut plastic just fine as long as you can hold it still and get a good start. Wood teeth are often to few and just skitter about. I'm lacking a proper shop. Some day, someday.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 23, 2020)

Nov, I run the blades backwards for a cleaner cut.  Wood blades are what i have.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

novitius said:


> Lesso gave me the hungering for the table with his cleanliness but the functionality of it is even better. Bus tubs are probably cheap right now lol! They gonna give me flashbacks tho... You did just drastically cut the cost of my hydro dream, thank you!


These are 80 bucks if you need a 50 gallon res  tank. It sits low and wide amd they make smaller and cheaper ones. Rubbermaid tank.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Lesso that's a good option for low overhead clearance and broader weight distribution too. Nice find.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

!!


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> You still need a good hole saw : ]
> I still have line cook nightmares. In the weeds and the FOH manager is yelling about some bull and I'm just watching that empty saute pan get hotter and hotter and hotter... come a little closer, Kyle. Come on, enter my kingdom of garlic butter and pain...


I once froze a GM's keys in 5 gallons of ice.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

So let me tell you a story of Stupid Stinky,  just to lighten the mood lol.
Once long ago when I was but a wee (well, not exactly wee, but a few pounds lighter in the brain) home grower, I bought myself a weapon of mass destruction: a half inch drive corded Milwaukee drill with a side handle. I mean, this thing is FRIGHTENING. I needed to saw out a nice round hole for a big exhaust fan to deal with my root cellar flower room, which was prone to dampness. That may or may not have had anything to do with several rounds of tenants running liquid plumr down into a bronze trap. The proper chemical for that is 96% sulfuric acid, but that's another story. 
So me being all excited I wanted to get rocking right away. I didn't install the side handle because I stupidly assumed it existed for *real* tough jobs like masonry, and 3/4" soft pine board would be like butter.
I'm not a total greenhorn but my woodworking skills come from years as a luthiers apprentice, where wood is thin and tools are sharp and delicate.
Boy did I get a rude awakening. That monster roared to life and immediately caught a dead knot. The kick was like a hippo. It wrenched my wrist backwards so hard I thought it was broken, and promptly buried itself in some nearby drywall. 
Ten years later it's one of my favorite tools. And yes. I put on the d4mned side handle. 
The end.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

novitius said:


> I once froze a GM's keys in 5 gallons of ice.


You are my hero.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 23, 2020)

Stinky, you rock. I love what you did with the purple at the first of your journal. Lovely.  I didn't get thru the whole thing, but you are a great grower and we are so lucky to have you with us. Thanks for all your help. Sorry I am tardy with this thanks.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

I once taught an oversensitive waitress how to punch cabbages in the walk in cooler instead of crying in my bar prep area, which scared my customers. I held the cabbage with both hands and yelled HIT IT! HARDER!  IT'S THE WOMAN AT TABLE 8 WHO HAS BEEN DEMEANING YOU FOR THE LAST 45 MINUTES! PUNCH HER IN THE FACE AND GET BACK OUT THERE SOLDIER!

Cabbages need side handles too. I had forgotten that her day job was shovelling horse dung at a stable. 95 pound girl had a nasty punch. We are still friends 20 years later and we still laugh about the Cabbage Head.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

Rosebud said:


> Stinky, you rock. I love what you did with the purple at the first of your journal. Lovely.  I didn't get thru the whole thing, but you are a great grower and we are so lucky to have you with us. Thanks for all your help. Sorry I am tardy with this thanks.


It makes good bathroom reading if you ever get really bunged up lol.
Nice to see you here! For my next act I'm going to start b*tching about the weather and my poor rootbound tomato seedlings. I'm so tired I'm just glued to my chair with a pint glass of pretzels for dinner and some Lavender which is not fully cured yet but whatever, it goes well with pretzels!
Oh shoot lights are on I need to go see who wilted while I was out doing Adult Things.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 23, 2020)

One of @umbra s box o chocolate is a twin. Left my phone downstairs so no pics yet but there's a second, weaker, plant out of a single seed. This is only the second or third time in literally THOUSANDS of seed plants that I have personally found twins.
I'm taking it as good luck.


----------



## hollowpoint (Apr 24, 2020)

I had a twin once...gave it away and it produced well they said...power tools...we could start a thread on those handy demons...big ones like combines...when I was 18 or so...was working on a harvester while it still ran...they have all sort of drive belts and chains...finger snatchers for sure. My shirt was unbuttoned as I worked leaning over a turning pulley with belt on it...my shirt tail was caught in turning pulley....it snatched me into the machine hard...I was able to catch myself with my arms as it tore the shirt off me...good thing I was strong in those days. Lesson learned!


----------



## Lesso (Apr 24, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> I once taught an oversensitive waitress how to punch cabbages in the walk in cooler instead of crying in my bar prep area, which scared my customers. I held the cabbage with both hands and yelled HIT IT! HARDER!  IT'S THE WOMAN AT TABLE 8 WHO HAS BEEN DEMEANING YOU FOR THE LAST 45 MINUTES! PUNCH HER IN THE FACE AND GET BACK OUT THERE SOLDIER!
> 
> Cabbages need side handles too. I had forgotten that her day job was shovelling horse dung at a stable. 95 pound girl had a nasty punch. We are still friends 20 years later and we still laugh about the Cabbage Head.


You could always just piiss her off when you need to make coleslaw...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 24, 2020)

Lesso said:


> You could always just piiss her off when you need to make coleslaw...


There were samurai sword decorations on the walls  (Tappan steakhouse) and I'm not sure if I'd end up in the coleslaw too. Strangely enough,  one could do quite an amazing fusion coleslaw with that Japanese heavy mayo that they use in spicy rolls, some sriracha, pickled unidentifiable whatevers from the sushi bar, mirin, and garnished with flying fish roe. I'd eat that. Heck, I might try to MAKE that. But with savoy cabbage, not the bowling ball type.


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 25, 2020)

Twinsies!!!




And my dichlorvos emitters are here! I thought things seemed a little quieter in the virtual grow house over the past 24 hours lol... seems the pests have scurried off to more hospitable locales...


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh my how they grow up : )
Finally figured out what breed of dog Yogurt is without spending  $175 on a DNA test. 
He's a fruit bat! I found his puppy pictures. 
Awwwww what a cute puppy. Or whatever you call a baby bat.


----------

